# The UFO & Alien Thread



## claymud

*Guy can summon UFO's*

This is nuts

Watch Unidentified Flying Object Video | [email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@121517

I'm waiting to see what happens in the next week in UFO sightings. Maybe what this guy says is true... Who knows.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Chinese UFO video*

No story, just the link to the video.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*London UFO mystery solved*

*Wedding link to UFO sighting*

A UFO mystery has been solved by a guest at a wedding reception.

A couple from Longwalk, Istead Rise, were left dumbfounded after they encountered strange lights in the night sky. The pair, who insisted they were not nutters, claim they saw six red lights moving slowly in an inverted V shape with a long tail.

Helen Hanreck, 49, was looking for her cats in the garden when she noticed a bright light in the sky.The insurance manager called to her partner, Nick Claydon, to have a look at the spectacle at 9.45pm.

Nursery nurse Becky Linehan was at a Japanese wedding reception at The Leather Bottle, The Street, Cobham, on the same night. It is a Japanese tradition to let off sky candles to bless the marriage. The 23-year-old, of Barr Road, Gravesend, says the candles must be the explanation to the sighting.

She said: "We lit the candles at 9.30pm and this was around the same time people said they saw them.
"I was in hysterics when I saw that people thought it was a UFO, I told the best man and he thought it was hilarious too."

Co-ordinator of Lancashire Anomalous Phenomena Investigation Society (LAPIS) Rob Whitehead thought the sighting was Chinese lanterns. He said: "I managed to catch some of these lanterns on tape here in Lancashire just a few months ago.
"They do look very spooky as they glide silently across the night sky and I can understand why they would alarm ordinary members of the public who might see them."

North Kent police say they had one report of someone seeing flashing lights at 10.01pm on September 8.

6:36am Friday 15th September 2006


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Britain sought UFO unit cover-up*

*Report: Britain sought UFO unit cover-up
*
By ROBERT BARR, Associated Press WriterMon Sep 25, 4:37 PM ET

Britain's Ministry of Defense sought to prevent the public from knowing about the work of a unit that investigated reported sightings of unidentified flying objects, or UFOs, a published report said Monday.

The Guardian said that documents released under the Freedom of Information Act to two academics showed that ministry officials had hoped to expunge information about the unit, known as DI55, from records routinely released after 30 years.

A defense ministry official, who spoke on condition of anonymity in keeping with departmental policy, said that during the 1970s - at the height of the Cold War - officials were concerned about a Soviet invasion - not extraterrestrial activity.

The ministry "examines any UFO sighting reports it receives thoroughly to establish whether there is any evidence suggest that U.K. airspace has been compromised by unauthorized air activity," the official said.

The latest files were released following Freedom of Information Act requests by David Clarke, a lecturer in journalism at Sheffield Hallam University and his colleague Andy Roberts.

"These documents don't tell us anything about UFOs but they do show how desperate the (ministry) have been to conceal the interest which the intelligence services had in the subject," Clarke said.

Following a request for information on the program in 1976. The ministry's head of security opposed releasing files because they were confidential and of "very little of value to a serious scientific investigator."

"It is undesirable that even a hint of this should become public and we are currently consulting the (Air Historical Branch) on ways of expurgating the official records against the time when they qualify for disclosure," under public records laws, the official said.

That view had changed markedly by 1997 when security officials said there was no reason to deny that authorities had an interest in UFOs.

In May, the Ministry of Defense released a four-volume report on military investigations of UFOs, concluding that: there was no evidence to associate the phenomena with any particular nation; that many reports were based on natural phenomena which observers didn't understand and that less frequently sightings were associated with smoke and dust.

___

On the Net:

Official report on UFO investigations:

http://www.mod.uk/NR/rdonlyres/7D2B11E0-EA9F-45EA-8883-A3C00546E75 2/0/uap_exec_summary_dec00.pdf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFOs Across Michigan's Upper Peninsula*

*UFOs Across Michigan's Upper Peninsula *

(PRWEB) September 27, 2006 -- At least 60 sightings of unidentified flying objects (UFOs) have been reported across Michigan's Upper Peninsula since 1968, but for some time now the region has needed a field investigator certified by the international Mutual UFO Network (MUFON). The Michigan chapter of MUFON recently appointed the UP's only certified field investigator, Lisa A. Shiel, as the State Section Director for the UP as well as the Chief Investigator for the state of Michigan.

Documented UFO sightings in the UP include a huge, slow-moving triangle with edge lights in Dickinson County (May 2006), a disc that hovered for two minutes over Boston Location (May 1998) and three lights (one white, two green) that illuminated the night like daylight near Bessemer (August 1987). Whatever they might have been, unusual objects have certainly been observed in the skies over the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Missing jet from the 1953 Kinross UFO incident found?*

*Is this the missing jet from the 1953 Kinross UFO incident?
*
By David Helwig
SooToday.com
Tuesday, August 29, 2006

At 6:22 p.m. on November 23 1953, an F-89 Scorpion jet was scrambled from Kinross Air Force Base near the Michigan Soo to intercept an unidentified object detected in restricted airspace over the Soo Locks.

The U.S. fighter was seen on radar over Lake Superior, merging with the craft it was pursuing.

Then, it disappeared from radar.

Never to be seen again.

Ever since, the UFO-theorist circles have been speculating what might have happened.

In October 1968, the Sault Star reported that aircraft parts believed to have come from a "high-performance military jet aircraft" had been discovered by prospectors on Lake Superior's Canadian side.

Today, the UFO circles have started buzzing again, with speculation that this side-scan sonar image might be the missing F-89 Scorpion.

The dive company's website indicates it's currently involved in a forensic investigation of the Canadian wreck site.

A company map shows the search area as being in Ontario waters off the tip of Michigan's Keweenaw Peninsula.

The dive company also intriguingly indicates that its sonar detected another "interesting" object near the sunken aircraft, that might be part of whatever it was that the jet was pursuing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think it has something to do with BoneDancer!? lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea..swamp gas. LOL!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I've seen some crazy stuff over lake michigan. one was hovering right along the coast. had a blue haze around it with a small light circling it. I was close enough that I could have hit it with a rock. Although it was not bright, it was hard to look at, like it was out of focus. Very strange.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*"Gigantic black" UFO sighted over Minnesota*

* "Gigantic black" UFO sighted over Minnesota*

Column: The Stainless Steel Wizard
Posted on Sunday, 1 October, 2006

A few years ago I thought I would try an interesting experiment. I took out a classified ad in several small-town newspapers across northern Minnesota. Here is what the ad said: "Have you seen a UFO, ghost, or anything you can't explain? Please call me: xxx-xxxx. Confidentiality guaranteed."I was expecting nothing, but my phone started ringing almost as soon as the ads hit the streets. The very first call was from an elderly gentleman whom I had known for years, and whom I would describe as an extremely Bible-oriented Christian conservative type -- a lifelong farmer, and a real no-nonsense, salt-of-the-earth kind of guy. His name is Bernard Hanson and before retirement he lived just out side the tiny town of Greenbush, Minnesota. Bernard had a strange tale to tell, and here is the article I wrote based on his experience:

It was peaceful, clear June evening in 1987. Bernard Hanson and his son Dexter were heading north from Minnesota Highway 11 on a dirt road three miles west of Greenbush when they saw a fantastic thing floating above a grove of trees. It was massive! It had the look of plastic, deep black in color. It was easily bigger than a barn and hovered serenely, about 30 feet above the tree tops over the farm of Bob Melby. Hanson and his son were surprised-and "a little scared.""We just didn't know what it was," Bernard said. "It was cigar-haped and pure black, coal black. There were no markings on it. It was smooth all over. I would say it had the look of plastic. It was about 3/4 a mile from us. It was at least as big as my barn, if not bigger."Bernard said he and Dexter sat in the pick-up and watched it for a long while. It was not a fleeting image or a streak across the sky. The object had the definite look of something solid-real enough to touch. "It was a clear June evening," Bernard said. "There was not a cloud in the sky. The sun had just gone down, but you know the way it stays light in the summer. There was still plenty of daylight and we could see it clearly."Even though they were somewhat frightened, Bernard and Dexter decided to get a bit closer. "We turned toward it on County Road 104, but when we moved, it moved," Hanson said. "We followed it for a while, and then we turned north, and it turned north." After following it for a couple of miles, Bernard said the object suddenly zoomed away. "It tilted upward and streaked away from us - it turned into a tiny black dot in just seconds and was gone. It flew upward at a 45-degree angle ...the rate of speed was tremendous... it was almost as if it just vaporized."After the object left, the Hansons decided to stop in at the farm of Wayne Juhl's and ask him if he saw the curious object, but Juhl said he saw nothing. Bernard knows he wasn't "seeing things" because he and his son could not both have had the same hallucination. Also, he is certain it was not a conventional aircraft.

"A large balloon could never move that fast and go up at that angle," he said. Then what was it? Bernard has no guess, and he is not ready to say that he saw a spaceship or a UFO. But he knows that what he and his son saw was something entirely unexplained. "I think we all have to admit that there are things in the world we don't know about-there are a lot of mysteries. All I'm saying is that this was something I have never seen before, and I don't know what it was."He is not alone. The object Hanson described has a long history of being sighted not only in America and around the world, but especially here in the American Midwest. Cigar or zeppelin shaped "airships" were reported frequently in Minnesota and Iowa in the late 1800s, and some of the most curious and famous UFO cases involve crafts of similar description. In fact, Hanson's description of both the shape and the way this object acted closely fit other such sightings. For example, in his book, Dimensions, computer scientist and former NASA consultant Jacques Vallee, writes: "Usually the airships flew very slowly and majestically...except in a few close-proximity cases when it was reported to depart "as a shot out of a gun."That matches Hanson's experience to the letter. Furthermore, huge cigar-shaped flying objects have been observed by thousands of people throughout history.

In the year 1211 A.D., for example, in the tiny Irish village of Cloera, the local residents were attending Mass in a church dedicated to St. Kinarus when such an object was sighted above the church. In the 1890s, airships sightings were common. Thousands of people saw them throughout the United States, even over large population centers, including Chicago, Minneapolis, Omaha, Sioux City, San Francisco, and many others.

From the tiny 11th Century borough of Cloera, to modern-day Greenbuh, Minnesota, the mysterious giant airships are still making their appearances, perhaps looking down at human beings and wondering about our activities as much as we do their's.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think it has something to do with BoneDancer!? lol


Just look into the light Jeff, you won't remember any of this.


----------



## RAXL

Oh damn.
I used to have one of those "encyclopedias of the unexplained" deals that had a HUGE section on the mystery airship scares of the late 1800's/early 1900's. It was really quite fascinating. They were pretty much the same as todays UFO sightings, but instead of metal spaceships, they were blimps. Little green men and everything.:ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO college class*

*UFOs sighted locally - for class study, anyway*
By Krista J. Stockman
The Journal Gazette

UFOs and alien life forms aren't just the subjects of science fiction books and movies.

Plenty of people in Indiana claim to have seen them. With such interest, Indiana University-Purdue University Fort Wayne's Division of Continuing Studies is offering its first class on unidentified flying objects.

The class, called UFOs - Perception, Reality and Sightings in Indiana, will cover the history of UFOs, crop circles and recent local sightings.

The course might sound out of this world to some, but it is a legitimate topic of study, said Mike Kelly, IPFW director of personal and professional development.

"It's not that we're legitimizing alien life form, per se, but that there are unexplained phenomena and just having a conversation about that is interesting," Kelly said. "We support critical thinking, obviously, no matter what the topic is, especially something that has far-fetched components and is challenging."

The three-course class, which begins Tuesday, is being taught by Roger Sugden, assistant state director and chief investigator of the Mutual UFO Network and a member of the Independent Crop Circle Research Association. Eight people have signed up for the class so far - a number that pleased Kelly but disappointed Sugden.

Sugden approached IPFW about teaching the course because no one had ever done it before, he said. He has offered information sessions at the Allen County Public Library and had as many as 75 people attend, so he thought there would be plenty of interest in a three-week class.

Sugden said he has run into plenty of skeptics, but that doesn't bother him. He simply wants to offer factual evidence of UFOs.

"There's plenty of interest in it," Sugden said. "I'm not trying to make you a believer. I'm just here to give you an education."

Michael Shermer, founding publisher of Skeptic magazine and the executive director of the Skeptics Society, said a university setting is ideal for critical discussions of claims of UFO sightings.

But a danger exists when institutions such as IPFW affiliate with a class that offers such claims as fact, because "it lends credibility where there actually isn't," Shermer said.

"What we try to strive for is keeping an open mind, but not so open that your brains fall out," he said.

The class will include the history of UFOs starting from the first documented sightings by Egyptian pharaohs and Roman emperors. Sugden said the history of UFO sightings includes the stories about Alexander the Great's sightings of flying objects in 332 B.C. The UFOs helped knock down fortress walls during the siege of the island Tyre, Sugden said.

"(UFOs) have a history of interfering with history," he said.

The course will extend through modern-day sightings, including those in Indiana. One sighting was in December 2003, when three police officers saw a strange object drifting through the skies over Huntington.

In March and April of this year, Indiana had the highest number of UFO sightings in the world, Sugden said. Reports are collected by the Mutual UFO Network and the National UFO Reporting Center.

"I'll tell about some of the cases where these things have actually landed and beings have gotten out and been seen and gotten back in and took off," Sugden said.

If this course is successful, Sugden hopes to someday be able to offer the class for credit. Already, he is planning to teach another non-credit course on UFOs in Warsaw in the spring - for both skeptics and believers.

"It's an educational thing," he said. "If you don't believe it, that's fine."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Waterville, WA "spooklights"*

*Mystery of the Waterville spooklights*

09:56 PM PDT on Friday, September 15, 2006

By JOHN STOFFLET / Evening Magazine

There's something in the air near Waterville, Washington - mysterious lights no one can explain, or perhaps now a scientist in Australia can?

"It was so mysterious, and then we found out later that other people were seeing it, mostly the farmers out in the fields," said Mabel Knowles.

"No one could explain this. It wasn't rational, but it was real," said Dick Osborne.

Are eerie lights seen over an Eastern Washington town UFO's, ghostly spirits, or has one professor a world away found a scientific answer to the mystery of the spooklights?

On late summer nights over the years, many people in and around the small farming town of Waterville have seen unusual lights flitting around the sky.

"We knew it wasn't an airplane, because it darted around, it would hover around the house, then it would dart another place and go somewhere else, then pretty soon it would come back," described Mabel. "So then it just acquired the name of spooklight and that's what several people have called it since then because we just were spooked. We didn't know what it was."

"Just a light appearing out of nowhere, with nothing around it, able to travel at high speeds, maneuver in 90-degree angles. It could streak away, reappear, transfer to the next hill," said Dick. "It was like something from a space movie that you'd see on TV."

People all over the world have seen and apparently photographed similar mysterious lights. They've appeared in places like Norway, Texas, Missouri, and Canada.

At North Carolina's Brown Mountain and in Marfa, Texas, the government even erected signs acknowledging the presence of the lights.

Spar Giedeman said he photographed an odd light near Mount Adams.

"It just disappeared and faded out," he said. "I sure would like to know what it was. I've wondered all these years."

There have been a number of eyewitnesses over the years. Clearly, there is something out there. But what? Is it something supernatural? A UFO? The spirit of a dead person? A top secret government aircraft no one' s talking about? Or perhaps it's something completely natural.

One scientific theory is that spooklights are some type of electrical energy or are somehow related to seismic activity below the surface.

A brand-new study by Professor Jack Pettigrew of Australia's University of Queensland might have an answer to the origin of our spooklights, which Downunder are called min-min lights.

They've been known to baffle ranchers in the outback, the way spooklights have baffled farmers near Waterville.

Prof. Pettigrew thinks he's found what causes Australia's version of the lights. On some days when there's a temperature inversion, when warm air traps cooler air below it, light coming from things like car headlights, fires, the moon, or whatever, can bounce around in strange ways. The source of the light can be hundreds of miles away, beyond the horizon, but the observer sees it as an eerie mirage that seems to be close by.

The descriptions Dick Osborne and Mabel Knowles give sound similar to the lights Prof. Pettigrew researched in Australia and seems to have explained. His theory might even explain some of the UFO sightings in the Northwest over the years.

Whether the source of spooklights is supernatural or simply natural, folks around Waterville who've seen them say they'll never forget them.

"This is beyond anything I've ever witnessed or been part of, because there was no explanation and nobody could ever explain to me," said Dick.

Dick says one summer when the spooklights were particularly common, there were a lot more traffic accidents than usual on the highway outside of Waterville. He thinks maybe the drivers saw spooklights, were distracted, and drove off the road.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO Over Mexico*

*UFO Over Mexico*

10-6-06
According to a report by Mexican researcher Alfonso Salazar, Captain Luis Guillermo Cruz, first officer of a Boeing 737-200, registration XA-MAR, reported a tubular unidentified flying object with a metallic appearance directly over Lake Tequesquitengo in the Mexican state of Morelos.

The sighting occurred on September 16, 2006 at 14:00 hrs. during a flight from Huatulco to Mexico City along air corridor L-47. Weather conditions were clear with some clouds.

According to the witness, he was alerted by an intense reflection visible four miles away from the airline, toward the right side of the cabin. At first he thought it could be a glider, but as they approached, he had a clear observation of an unknown object.

He added that the tubular flying object crossed at the same altitude the airliner was flying but in the opposite direction and with a north/south trajectory, remaining a mile and a half distant from the airliner.

The object vanished 4 minutes later.

* (translation (c) 2006, S. Corrales, IHU. Special thanks to Ana Luisa Cid)

* Source: www.analuisacid.com


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Texas UFO sighting*

10/19/2006
*UFO more than a glow 10-19-2006*
From the Plainview Daily Herald

By KEVIN LEWIS

Herald Editor

Mark Harmon promises he's not crazy, despite what some of his family and friends are telling him. Harmon, a 48-year-old grain elevator operator at Providence Farm Supply, believes he had a close encounter with a UFO on Monday night outside his home in the 600 block of Wayland. "Never in my life have I seen anything like this," Harmon said. "I really don't know what I saw."

Harmon was in the middle of watching Monday Night Football when he stepped outside. "I stepped out in the backyard to smoke a cigarette and happened to be looking up because it was such a pretty night," Harmon recalled.

From out of nowhere, Harmon encountered lights like he had never seen before. "From the edge of the house, something came over. It was in a perfect V-shape. There were seven distinctive yellowish-white lights," he said. "I've seen UFO programs where people have drawn this exact same picture."
Harmon said the lights weren't flashing or changing colors, and "weren't moving real fast. "Unless it was a mile wide, this thing was pretty close to the ground, maybe 1,000-2,000 feet."

Harmon said he saw the object, which was moving east, for about 4-5 seconds before it disappeared behind a tree. He hurried around the tree but never saw the lights again. "I don't know if you had to be right under it" to see the lights or what, he said. Harmon found it especially interesting that whatever the object was did not make any noise. "The thing that got me the most was it was dead silent," he said. "I was dumbfounded." Harmon immediately called TV stations in Lubbock to see if they had heard of any strange object in the skies over Plainview.

None had.

"I was truly curious if anybody else in the area saw anything." Harmon was supposed to call the person at KLBK back after the 10 o'clock newscast, but after telling his two teenage sons and brother-in-law about his encounter, "we got to talking about it and I never called them back." And what did his family think about his story?

"My 16-year-old (Dustin) said he had never seen me act this way about anything before," Harmon said. "My 18-year-old (John) was kind of looking at me like these farmers have been." Those farmers were customers at Providence Grain Supply on Tuesday morning when Harmon was telling his story to anyone who would listen. "I feel like the person on the (TV) program" trying to convince people they saw something. "These farmers are getting a kick out of it, but I know I saw something."

Harmon did a good enough job convincing his boss, Glen Graves, that he saw something. Graves did some research on the Internet and found a picture taken Oct. 16 in Croatia that Harmon said "was the same-looking deal, just a little fuzzier than what I saw." Harmon, who moved here about a year ago from Dallas, was married to the late Lisa Daffron, a Plainview native who died July 26, 2005. "My wife used to be an (astronomy) buff. We had a couple of telescopes." Harmon is hoping somebody else in town saw what he witnessed Monday night, if for no other reason to confirm to disbelieving friends that he, in fact, saw something up there.

"I'm starting to doubt myself a little, but I know I saw something."

(Contact Kevin Lewis at 806-296-1353 or [email protected])


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*New English UFO sightings*

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/News/Article.aspx?articleID=3218


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*KFC targets extraterrestrials with huge logo*

* KFC targets extraterrestrials with huge logo*

2 hours, 47 minutes ago

From space, extraterrestrials and astronauts can look back to earth and see The Great Wall of China -- and KFC's Colonel Sanders.

The KFC Corp. on Tuesday launched a rebranding campaign with an 87,500 square-foot image of Colonel Sanders in the Nevada desert which the company says makes Kentucky Fried Chicken the world's first brand visible from space.

"If there are extraterrestrials in outer space, KFC wants to become their restaurant of choice," KFC President Gregg Dedrick said in a statement.

The logo consists of 65,000 one-foot by one-foot painted tile pieces that were assembled like a giant jigsaw puzzle.

"If we hear back from a life form in space today - whether NASA astronauts or a signal from some life form on Mars - we'll send up some Original Recipe Chicken," said Dedrick.

The logo also depicts an updated version of KFC icon Colonel Sanders who wears his signature string tie but with a red apron instead of his classic white double-breasted suit.

The logo was built at the remote Area 51 desert near Rachel, Nevada, which KFC said was known as the UFO capital of the world and famous for its association with UFO conspiracy theories.


----------



## grim reaper

we are aliens come to earth for some of colonel sanders chicken it is the best in the universe hand it over or be exterminated. what idiots lol


----------



## DeathTouch

Or maybe they are saying come to Earth, we taste just like chicken.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DeathTouch said:


> Or maybe they are saying come to Earth, we taste just like chicken.


Hhahahaaha damn - talk about sending mixed signals :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Take me to your leader--Col. Sanders!


----------



## DeathTouch

They should have used the Wendys logo instead. Hot and juicy and "Where's the beef?" Nothing gets Aliens going like that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Too funny DT! We taste like chicken.

"....You take chicken, for example: maybe they couldn't figure out what to make chicken taste like, which is why chicken tastes like everything. "


----------



## DeathTouch

Actually, I think some old people taste like boiled eggs. I don't know 1st hand but I know some Aliens that have to drink a beer before downing a few old people. I guess it reminds them of being in a bar.


----------



## Sinister

"Cheekan-Goot!"

I can hear it now: "Yes, I want a two piece original, with a side of mashed potatoes and gravy, and Zork will take an extra crispy with Macaroni and cheese...hold on a sec...what is it Zork...Oh Yeah! Can we get a lot of Wet Naps? Good. And two Pepsi's. Also could you step it up here? The dilithium crystals in our hover craft start loosing energy the longer we sit idle in the drive-thru."


----------



## DeathTouch

Sinister said:


> "Cheekan-Goot!"
> 
> I can hear it now: "Yes, I want a two piece original, with a side of mashed potatoes and gravy, and Zork will take an extra crispy with Macaroni and cheese...hold on a sec...what is it Zork...Oh Yeah! Can we get a lot of Wet Naps? Good. And two Pepsi's. Also could you step it up here? The dilithium crystals in our hover craft start loosing energy the longer we sit idle in the drive-thru."


IMAO....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Is it a UFO or a flying saucer?*

_*Is it a UFO or a flying saucer?
*_
MONDAY , 06 NOVEMBER 2006

By HANK SCHOUTEN
More than 40 years after an official Defence Force photographer snapped an image of the navy cruiser Royalist, debate is raging over the unidentified flying object in the background.

The print is believed to have languished since being taken in February 1965, but a plan to display it by the Devonport Navy Museum has sparked speculation about the mystery object. UFO expert Peter Hassall, who wrote a book on the subject in New Zealand, is excited by this previously unreported sighting.

The image was captured by the photographer on large-format black and white negative film shot from the cruiser's wing bridge as it approached what looks like Cape Brett in Bay of Islands. The Royalist was on its way back from Waitangi celebrations in February 1965.

It was first spotted by museum staff member Paul Restall as he was assembling images for the museum's new website.

He checked the negative on a light table and called in digital imaging expert Hans Weichselbaum to perform a high resolution scan. This established that the object was part of the original image.

Museum director David Wright said there was nothing to explain what it was.

The object appeared to be some distance in front of the ship and none of the sailors working on the bow was taking any notice, as would be expected if something was going on.

He said it looked to be too distant to be a dinner plate thrown from the bridge and the same would apply to a clay pigeon used as a shooting target. The angle of the object and absence of visible lines suggested it was not a parachute. So what is it?

"We're not saying it's a UFO," Mr Wright said. "It is just one of those interesting things we came across."

Museum staff did not have the time to hunt down former crew members who might be able to solve the mystery but "if people are interested in it and want to pursue its provenance we'll assist them", Mr Wright said.

Mr Hassall said it was an intriguing photo. His first thought was that it might be a flaw on the negative but, if that was the case, it was an unusual one.

"It is a very interesting image and the classic dome shape that's often reported." However, he is mystified that the photograph has never been reported before.

The object looked to be in front of the ship and at least as big as a rubbish tin lid - too heavy for somebody to have thrown it that high.

He was also intrigued that nobody on the deck was looking up - "If somebody had thrown it up you'd expect everybody to be looking up at it."

However, Carter Observatory senior astronomer Brian Carter disagrees.

He said that when the object was enlarged it had a sharp edge to it. Under the same enlargement, the edge of the cliff on the right and the bow of the ship were not that sharp, he said.

That suggested the object was quite close and therefore quite small.

He believed it was something thrown from the bridge or some other part of the ship.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*'Aliens could attack at any time' warns former MoD chief*

*'Aliens could attack at any time' warns former MoD chief*
By CHARLOTTE GILL Last updated at 14:03pm on 10th November 2006

So when a former MoD chief warns that the country could be attacked by extraterrestrials at any time, you may be forgiven for feeling a little alarmed.
During his time as head of the Ministry of Defence UFO project, Nick Pope was persuaded into believing that other lifeforms may visit Earth and, more specifically, Britain.

His concern is that "highly credible" sightings are simply dismissed.

And he complains that the project he once ran is now "virtually closed" down, leaving the country "wide open" to aliens.

Mr Pope decided to speak out about his worries after resigning from his post at the Directorate of Defence Security at the MoD this week.

"The consequences of getting this one wrong could be huge," he said.

"If you reported a UFO sighting now, I am absolutely sure that you would just get back a standard letter telling you not to worry. ''Frankly we are wide open - if something does not behave like a conventional aircraft now, it will be ignored.

"The X-Files have been closed down." If these words had come from a sci-fi fanatic, they could be easily dismissed by cynics.

But Mr Pope's CV - he was head of the UFO project between 1991 and 1994 - cannot be ignored.

When he began his job, he too was sceptical about UFOs but access to classified files on the subject and investigation of a series of spectacular UFO sightings gradually changed his mind.

And while Mr Pope says that there is no evidence of hostile intent, he insists it cannot be ruled out.

"There has got to be the potential for that and one is left with the uneasy feeling that if it turned out to be so, there is very little we could do about it," he said.

"If you believe these things are extra terrestrial craft then you cannot rule out that what is happening is some kind of covert reconnaissance."

One incident which persuaded him of the existence of alien lifeforms was in 1993. There were reports of a "vast, triangular-shaped craft" spotted flying over RAF bases in the West Midlands.

"Most of the witnesses were police and military personnel," he said.

"Hundreds of members of the public also had sightings over a period of several hours."

In another incident in 1980 at RAF bases in Suffolk, staff investigated a suspected plane crash after bright lights were reported coming from nearby woods.

They found a kind of lunar landing module standing on three legs which then flew off. The indents it left in the ground were found to emit ten times the normal levels of radiation. Mr Pope said: "These sort of incidents are why I got so frustrated.

"In my time I would brief the more interesting sightings up the chain of command to people like the Chief of the Air Staff and would get the answer back that it was very interesting and I had clearly done a good job investigating it and that was it.

"Every one is a piece of a puzzle but no one takes it seriously. There needs to be more resources and people who are prepared to look past the philosophical issues, look at the reports and investigate them properly.

"Whether you believe these things are foreign air forces testing prototype aircraft or whether you believe they are something more exotic, with the speeds and movements they are capable of, it's technology we would very much like to get hold of."

A spokesman for the Ministry of Defence insisted that all UFO sightings were investigated for "evidence to suggest that UK airspace has been compromised by hostile or unauthorised air activity."

She said: "Unless there is such evidence, the MoD doesn't attempt to positively identify what was seen."

Mr Pope is continuing his UFO research in a private capacity since leaving the MoD and is recognised as a leading authority on UFOs and the unexpected.

He has written four science fiction books drawing on his experience at the MoD, and lectures around the world on the subject.

He has appeared on BBC Newsnight and Radio 4's Today programme and has acted as consultant on numerous television documentaries.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Texas UFO Report*

http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/viewvideo.php?id=n0ieo6I966E&tid=82097


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Mass Sighting over Colorado and New Mexico*

* Mass Sighting over Colorado and New Mexico*
Column: Indigo Sam
Posted on Thursday, 16 November, 2006 | 11:07 | Comments: 12
user posted image rSam Willey: A very strange event occurred on the night of October 1st 2006 an event that caused nearly one hundred people to report strange events to the National UFO Reporting Centre. In my view this Mass Sighting is a huge event that needs a lot of research and investigation. Unfortunately the attention of the media has not been grabbed instead it has been dismissed as simply a meteor without any scientific analysis or investigation involved. The first report of any unusual activity began at 21:35 in Colorado. The events were spread across mostly New Mexico and Colorado state to begin with I will focus on the Colorado events. Tin Cup Colorado was the location of the first event when a local resident noticed what he explained as "four tightly packed objects glowing green". As the strange lights passed over at an approx speed of 140MPH the lights spread out slightly and became equal spaced out from one another. The man and his wife were inside at the time and the lights were seen from inside the house for around 10 seconds.

This first report was then quickly followed by another two the first in Cuchara. The resident living in Cuchara reported seeing "six bright objects" he recalled the direction of movement as being west to east he also remembered the objects were travelling horizontally in a completely straight line, the end object seemed to have a trail of some sort.

This was reported by a wave of five other UFO events around the entire state of Colorado these events took place at 23:15 however the witnesses are most probably wrong by maybe a few minutes or even seconds. This is very possible because most of the UFO's seen the night of October 1st 2006 were reported as going at a speed of 140MPH and even above. One of the most exciting and credible reports of this time frame and also the entire date came from an Aircraft captain who was in flight above Denver, Colorado at the time. The NUFORC reports that this man has a total of 17,000 flying hours over a 40 year period. He is the captain of a major airline and is a retired USAFR Lt. Colonel Fighter
Yet another report then surfaced from Hartsel, Colorado when a witness reported a total of 8 or 10 objects of multiple colour (yellow, red, orange) flying in roughly a straight line and single file formation. He reported the objects moving south to north with a glow affect. He recalled that a few objects diverted away from the group at one stage as the objects went out of view he noticed that the lead object began to flash blue and then white over and over again he explained he was like a small child on the 4th of July waiting in awe for more.

Perhaps one of the most interesting and most credible reports of that night came from a well experienced pilot. He explained what he saw as "Unlike anything I have ever seen" here is his full eyewitness account of events - "While flying westbound at FL380 (38,000') my First Officer and I saw a very bright, white light at our 9 o'clock high position. The object was just east of Denver at what seemed to be 40 to 50 thousand feet and was moving north to northeast. 4 to 5 smaller lights appeared behind the main object at even spacing, and maintained the same altitude and speed as the lead object. I asked Denver Centre (Air Traffic Control) if they had traffic at my 9 o'clock high. They replied negative. I said "maybe it's space junk burning up" but another airliner on frequency said no, it was moving too horizontal and did not have a trail of burning debris. I agreed. The lights went out as they moved off to the north and east. I've seen many meteors while flying and this was not a meteor. It was not a conventional aircraft as it had no position, strobe, or anti-collision lights."

Amazingly during this time there were other reports of white lights it is more than possible that these white lights were the exact same as those witnessed by the Captain. One of these white light incidents took place extremely close to Denver in Boulder, Colorado were four or five lights (unsure on number) were spotted. The witness stated the following - I was watching TV. The lights were out the window shades were open. I noticed a white movement out the window. I jumped out of bed saying "What it that?" "What isss that?" My husband stirred. It looked like 4-5 very large thin oval shapes, directly in a line, low in the sky heading east, I was looking south. The movement was just slightly south/east. There were long thing clouds in the sky, it was clear. It seemed bright- mostly from the not full moon but also from the light. There was no sound. I said, "look, oh wait you missed it" (the items had just disappeared behind the silhouette of a tree. "Wait, look to the left of the tree you will see it come out"...nothing did. I couldn't believe it. I described this to my husband. The next few days I could not let it go. I went to a UFO sightings website (something I had never done before)and looked for sightings. Several people described seeing something similar at about the same time and day. I did not report my sighting. But then, Saturday, I read the Friday Colorado Daily newspaper, where there was an article about a man who is a meteor hunter. It stated he searched for marble-size rocks in a 50-mile strip of Colorado. There was a picture of him holding a piece of the meteorite that occurred on Oct. 1, 2006. One of the brightest meteors reported in recent years slow-danced across Arizona, New Mexico, and Colorado. Apparently landing south of Colorado Springs. And he was holding a piece of it that looked about the size of a coconut.

Before or after this event there was yet another sighting this time in McCoy, Colorado were again four white lights were witnessed flying over a home. The details were quite consistent with those of the witness in Boulder. Here is the eyewitness statement - Four lights came over the horizon. My husband saw them through our window while we were watching TV. He jumped up to look and called for me to look. I saw them as well. We ran outside to see them, but they were gone. They flew faster than a jet but slower than a meteor. There were jet planes in the sky much higher that we could hear, but there was no sound from the four lights which were much lower. They did not move in a straight line, which ruled out meteors in our mind. In 1997 I was outside and witnessed the same thing about the same time of night in this same place but only one light.

At the same time as all these sightings (23:15) a strange incident occurred involving a number of orange lights in the skies above Fairplay, Colorado. The six orange objects were observed by three people and kept a both a constant speed and also altitude. The witness stated the following - B's report At about 11:15 PM on Sunday, October 1st, 2006, my wife saw unusual lights crossing the night sky outside our home. She called me to quickly come out on the deck to see them. I did so. (Our home sits on a hill facing to the southeast, overlooking the South Park region of the central Colorado Rockies.) There were six yellowish orange (light orange) lights visible at roughly equal intervals, positioned fairly closely together in a 'follow-the-leader' fashion, moving from South to North, at an estimated distance of roughly one mile away from our observation point, low in the sky- (likely less than half a mile above the ground) They were moving at a constant speed and altitude, and no sound was able to be heard. The single light on each object appeared to be emitted form the front of each, relative to the direction of their travel; as they passed and were moving away, the lights began to be blocked progressively by the bulk of each object, so that they were obstructed progressively until they were no longer visible when they were past us by 45 to 50 degrees. The lights were visible for less than 30 seconds. The witness also added that the very next day his brother saw the same light formation pass over.
Amazingly only two minutes after this sighting (23:17) a total of eight orange lights were seen over Cascade, Colorado. The objects reportedly flew from North to South the witness said that he saw the lights enter a cloud but saw only two of the eight lights come out the other side they proceeded off to the distance until they were no longer visible.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Nm 3*

This is the last known event to have taken place in the state of Colorado on the night of October 1st 2006 unless another witness comes forward and reports an event. There were many strange events in Colorado maybe one of the most exciting details of all is the fact that there were seven reports of a collection of white lights it is very possible that the collections of white lights were the same on every report. It is interesting to note that as time went on it seems that the number of white lights seen decreased.

Meanwhile the state of New Mexico was also alive with UFO Activity. The events began with a total of two UFO Sightings between 23:00 and 23:15. One of them took place in Glorieta, New Mexico a resident there witnessed one single large "meteor type" white light. The eyewitness said the following - "I saw a round object through my west-facing living room window at approx 11:00 Sunday evening (Oct 1). My immediate, knee-jerk response was that it was a shooting star, but the object was good-sized (round, white though not overly bright, shaped something like a small but distant moon) and didn't disintegrate, but kept moving intact across the window. I was sitting on the sofa with a friend, saw the object at first out of the corner of my eye, and ran immediately to the deck on the west side to try to see more of it. I live in the mountains in the Santa Fe Nat'l Forest and so what I saw on the deck was through several trees. The object was moving north, into the forest, and by the time I reached my deck it was no longer a pale round object but was something bright, elongated (rectangular like a train with segmented/lighted windows), and it seemed quite close. My friend also saw this (though she did not see the round object through the window because she was sitting with her back to it). I want to add that I am one of the most rational people on the planet, have never given much credence to UFO stories or sightings (though I contingently acknowledge that given the size of the universe, there cannot but be intelligent life somewhere other than here--that's if you take the current situation on this planet as created by "intelligent" life--so I tried to explain the light I saw from my deck: a plane (flying that close and headed directly into a forest? not likely)? a helicopter (there was absolutely no sound)? So I was and am left totally mystified by what this was. I was so curious, in fact, that I convinced my friend to come with me and drive out into the forest in the direction it was headed. We drove for probably ten miles or so on the forest road but saw nothing at all. The next morning I saw on the morning news that other people had reported seeing something which the Los Alamos Lab said was probably a meteor, though it had not registered on their radar (the person interviewed! said this at this might be due to the fact that there was not enough light radiating for the radar to pick up the object--this couldn't possibly be the cause since this object was quite large for a meteor). No one reported seeing anything elongated, such as the object I saw from my deck. I've been watching for more reports about this but have seen nothing else. I'm very curious about any other sightings on that night. Just a note, re. the Colorado sightings on Oct 1--I did not see numerous coloured lights."

The second event occurred in Silver City, New Mexico with the sighting of a glowing blue and white craft the witness stated that the craft was definitely not a meteor or aircraft that he had ever seen before. He reported that the craft was at a very low altitude, made no sound and thought he did not see this event he believes that once out of view the object actually landed somewhere nearby. The witness added the following information to his report - "The next morning, KOAT TV reported that there were sightings of lights in Albuquerque and last night, Art Bell said that he was receiving reports of some kind of lights seen in Washington state." So the events were reported on TV but it seems they did not go very far after that.

After the first two initial reports a total of six reports were triggered between 23:15 and 23:30 the most noted detail of this set of sightings should be the formations of yellow lights that were seen. Both of these reports came from Raton, New Mexico and detail how a large "Golden Star" broke into three and then into seven UFO's here is the report from a resident in Raton - "I have been a resident of New Mexico for almost 11 years and have seen a few unusual things in our skies, but nothing like what I saw tonight...nothing I've wanted to report. My daughter and I were outside having a smoke break when she said, "Look!" I turned around and noticed a bright light in the west, moving NE. My first thought was "meteor," although I've never seen a meteor that size. As I watched, the light that appeared as a huge, gold star split into 3, then into 7 smaller "stars." They moved quickly and without sound, travelling in a straight line. We watched them until we could no longer see them."

After this encounter yet another vigilant resident of Raton, New Mexico encountered these yellow lights the witness reported seeing seven yellow lights it is more than likely that these seven yellow lights were the same lights seen by the witness above. The second witness in Raton reported the following to the NUFORC - "At 11:20, I had stepped outside on my deck and caught something out of the corner of my eye. I turned and saw 7 bright lights gliding silently in a northeast direction. There was no blinking lights, no tails like meteors. Just bright yellow lights that were bigger than stars and closer to earth. I watched them for about 30 seconds and they faded away into the clouds. They were travelling in a straight line. I have seen some strange objects over the years, but none as spectular as this. I felt that this was something I should report."

If you recall earlier on in this article we mentioned that there was also a report of a formation of yellow lights over Colorado. Meanwhile in Cripple Creek, New Mexico a witness sitting out on the decking at the front of his/her house saw a fireball that seemed to drop small pieces - "On the night of 1 Oct. 2006, at approximately 11:20 pm, I was outside on my deck looking in a West/South-westerly direction when I observed a large "fireball" type of object travelling from ( approximately ) west to east. As I live in the mountains, away from city lights, I am able to see meteorites very regularly. This object was considerably larger, and slower, than any meteorite that I have seen. It appeared to be burning, as something would entering the atmosphere, with a whitish, and briefly green "light" as it progressed through its trajectory. Roughly 5 to 10 seconds after it appeared, it seemed to be break up and shed burning pieces of itself," dropping" them along its flight path. I was able to observe this object's trajectory until it disappeared from view behind the upper story of my house. I ran to the other end of the deck, but it was no longer visible. At no time did I hear any sound. The object seemed to be at a relatively low altitude ( though it is difficult for me to guess it's altitude with any real accuracy, I would guess it was less than 20,000 feet, and perhaps much lower ) had a very flat trajectory, and did not appear to be descending . My object size estimate relative to the moon, given each objects respective distance to me, would be that the object was 1/15th to 1/20th of the moon size."

Before these amazing encounters a sighting of a white object was reported in Sante Fe, New Mexico at around 23:15 the witness noticed a white object out of the bathroom window the object then suddenly turned blue and moved away from the window.

Reports were flying in from all around New Mexico but that was not the end of the UFO events of October 1st 2006 more was still to come. Two more reports occurred in the state the first concerning a green UFO took place in Farmington, New Mexico the witness recalled seeing one green lights with green trail going at a high rate of speed suddenly there was an explosion and the green object split into separate objects of the same size and same distance away from on another. Then the light continued on and broke into 4 separate objects of the same size and the same distance away from each other. In the report the witness along with one other who was with the witness at the time said they would like a proper explanation for the events.

The final events of the night took place in San Antonio, New Mexico a man and his wife were travelling in their car when the man suddenly noticed a large white object out the drivers side of the car. The light then proceeded to shoot along to the passenger side in the space of only 4 seconds this move dazzled the man and he noticed a "burner effect" like on a fighter yet he quickly woke his wife who also noticed the "burner effect" The man then brought the car to a complete stop and they both witnessed a huge blast of fire come from the object and shoot out 5 individual orbs of white light that he described as "like a string of pears" he recalled that the sky was lit up for around 5 seconds. The man and his wife say it is an encounter they will never forget. [email protected]


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Navy UFO photograph surfaces*

* Navy UFO photograph surfaces*
Posted on Tuesday, 7 November, 2006 | 16:36 | Comments: 10

user posted image rMore than 40 years after an official Defence Force photographer snapped an image of the navy cruiser Royalist, debate is raging over the unidentified flying object in the background. The print is believed to have languished since being taken in February 1965, but a plan to display it by the Devonport Navy Museum has sparked speculation about the mystery object. UFO expert Peter Hassall, who wrote a book on the subject in New Zealand, is excited by this previously unreported sighting. The image was captured by the photographer on large-format black and white negative film shot from the cruiser's wing bridge as it approached what looks like Cape Brett in Bay of Islands. The Royalist was on its way back from Waitangi celebrations in February 1965. It was first spotted by museum staff member Paul Restall as he was assembling images for the museum's new website. He checked the negative on a light table and called in digital imaging expert Hans Weichselbaum to perform a high resolution scan. This established that the object was part of the original image. Museum director David Wright said there was nothing to explain what it was. The object appeared to be some distance in front of the ship and none of the sailors working on the bow was taking any notice, as would be expected if something was going on. He said it looked to be too distant to be a dinner plate thrown from the bridge and the same would apply to a clay pigeon used as a shooting target. The angle of the object and absence of visible lines suggested it was not a parachute.

So what is it? "We're not saying it's a UFO," Mr Wright said. "It is just one of those interesting things we came across." Museum staff did not have the time to hunt down former crew members who might be able to solve the mystery but "if people are interested in it and want to pursue its provenance we'll assist them", Mr Wright said. Mr Hassall said it was an intriguing photo. His first thought was that it might be a flaw on the negative but, if that was the case, it was an unusual one. "It is a very interesting image and the classic dome shape that's often reported." However, he is mystified that the photograph has never been reported before.


----------



## grapegrl

Neat picture, but it kinda looks like a parachute to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*9 foot tall aliens in North Dakota*

*North Dakota UFO
*
Ken Korczak:

A fantastic UFO event is currently unfolding near the small town of Tappen, North Dakota, which involves giant 9-foot aliens stealing a farmer's pigs -- with one of the aliens being shot with a 22-caliber rifle by a 16-year-old farm boy. The story was featured on the front page of North Dakota's largest and conservative newspaper, the Fargo Forum, on October 28. It's being called one of the "most legitimate and credible" human-alien confrontation stories in decades, and the story is nothing else if fascinating and sensational.

Here is what has been happening, as reported by the Fargo Forum:Evan Briese, 16, woke early on the morning of Sept. 16 and saw something big moving among a corral where a number of very large hogs were kept -- the hogs were basically family pets. Evan grabbed a gun, thinking it might be a coyote -- but what he saw in the corral shocked him to the bone! Evan Briese encountered two creatures standing 8 to 9 feet tall that were doing something to one of the hogs. He fired his .22-caliber rifle at one creature which emitted an unearthly scream. Another creature then grabbed the boy and threw him to the ground, causing him to black out. When Evan Briese awoke, he found that Ruthy, a 450-pound sow that had been ready to give birth, was gone.

The boy ran to the home of his older sister, Trista, a short distance from the house he shares with his parents.Trista Briese made a frantic phone call to her parents and it wasn't long before they, and later the Kidder County sheriff, were on the scene. The sheriff, Doug Howard, then left but came back the next day. He ultimately came to no conclusions about what happened to the hog, Myra Briese said. Several days later, with the help of a hypnotist, Evan Briese remembered more details.Five entities had been in the corral. Two were in the process of dragging what appeared to be a dead hog when the boy interrupted them.As for the other incidents, one was in April when Evan and his cattle dog, Buster, were checking on cows during calving season, his parents said. Investigating a flashing glow, the pair walked over a hill and saw an object resting on the ground that appeared to be scanning a waterhole with an intense beam of light. At first, boy and dog could do nothing but stare. The spell was broken when Buster ran barking at the craft, which took off into the night, causing what amounted to a sonic boom."It woke Myra up," Torrey Briese said of the sound, adding that he, too, witnessed something unusual this past summer. It happened one night in July, when he was giving a neighbor a ride into town. Briese said he and the neighbor noticed a bluish light in the sky, which stopped when they stopped and moved when they began driving.

"We spent about a half-hour watching it," Briese said, adding that at one point the object flew so fast it went several miles in a matter of seconds. Based on the description of the object his son saw in April, Briese links the two events, adding that he's never been given to flights of fancy."Evan and I are very skeptical," Torrey Briese said. "We used to watch 'The UFO Files' on TV and laugh out loud." Briese said he wouldn't be surprised if people feel the same about his story, but he said the family doesn't feel a need to prove anything and they've moved on. "We're not out looking for aliens every night," he said.Brice Barnick, the mayor of Tappen -- located off Interstate 94 between Bismarck and Jamestown -- said visits by UFOs are the talk of the town, though he himself is not quite on board. "I'm not saying it can't happen. But I'd have to see it to believe it," Barnick said. At the time of the April incident, the Brieses were put in touch with Richard Moss, a UFO investigator who happened to be in Tappen for a funeral.Moss, of Long Prairie, Minn., is the Minnesota representative of the Mutual UFO Network, an organization based in Colorado dedicated to the study of UFO phenomena. Moss, a former high school science teacher, said that in many years of investigating UFO reports, only a handful have impressed him as having the potential to be genuine. The Tappen incidents, he said, fall into the latter category."There are a lot of people out there who are telling false stories. The credibility of the witness is a big thing," Moss said. In the case of Evan Briese, Moss said it was interesting to view the boy's demeanor before and after the hypnotic regression. Prior to hypnosis, "He (Briese) had a sort of unsure look on his face.

He was still really wondering what had happened. After the hypnotic regression, he knew. He was made to remember," Moss said. Sheriff Howard was off duty Thursday and could not be reached for comment.John Lemieux, a Kidder County deputy, said he did not believe the incident in September resulted in a written report. Torrey Briese said strange things are still happening. A relative who farms in the Tappen area recently had a sheep die, and a veterinarian who examined the animal found no obvious reason for its death, Briese said. A cause of death wasn't the only thing missing. Someone, Briese said, removed a single testicle from the animal. It was done with surgical precision, he added.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFOs EXIST IN THE HISTORY OF ARTS?*

*UFOs EXIST IN THE HISTORY OF ARTS?*
Daniela Giordano

Daniela Giordano has been an Italian free-lance writer for many years. She has always been interested in parapsychology and avant-garde research about UFOs and other unusual phenomena. In 1999 she won first prize of the Donald E. Keyhoe Journalism Award, a contest promoted by the Fund for UFO Research in Washington, D.C., with the article titled ?UFOs in the History of Arts.? The winning article has been published in an Italian magazine about astronomical and science information and in some inte

The desire to communicate is inherent in the man. It is a part of his own nature. Since the first graffito to the Renaissance, since the Baroque to the Impressionism, Art has been and it is the first form of communication, base of our civilization. Only with this Muse is possible to express totally our reality in a spontaneous way.

It is almost unbelievable as by artworks or signs gushed from an hand one can know enough thoroughly aspect of cultural, social and political situation of the environment surrounding the artist.

Actually Art can be considered as a book of history, culture and science telling the man in many of his aspects in a more complete form than an unique branch of knowledge.

Since the beginning of man, humans have always felt a need to reproduce celestial events, first on the wall of caves, and then on canvas. It is not a case that sometimes History, Arts, Archaeology and Anthropology have been often rewritten on occasion in light of new elements whose existence no one had previously suspected.

From the past we receive strange signals of interference in our life and in our culture. Strange flying objects depicted in ancient works of art raise disturbing questions about our history and the role of man in the Universe.

A flying device in Palazzo Vecchio

Enigmatical images from our distant past arrive silently to the Man of the 20th century. They provoke curiosity and perplexity. They have been always there, in front of our eyes, as expressions of real experiences or as anomalous allegoric and symbolic representations arising forth from the hands of, more or less, famous artists telling us of their epoch. We have never noticed these images - or it is better to say we have not observed them carefully - because they are not the main subject of the artwork. They lie in the background as if the authors wanted to communicate their particular experiences "with discretion".

For a long time a painting has been displayed at Palazzo Vecchio, Florence, in the Elements section. This 15th century painting made on wood is still in the news. It is known as "La Madonna e San Giovannino" (The Virgin Mary and Saint Giovannino), a nativity ascribed to the Florence painter Filippo Lippi (1406-1469) or his school. The round medium-size wood painting placed inside the Saturno Hall does not, however, have a sure attribution. In the Palazzo Vecchio list it is classified as artwork n. 344, by an unknown Florence author and originating from an abandoned Saint Orsola monastery.

The sweetness and the sacredness of this image do not equal the curiosity it rouses when one observes a detail in the upper right part of the depiction - near the head of the Virgin Mary. It is a gray-lead object, sloping to the left, provided with a "dome" or a "turret", apparently identifiable as a flying object with an oval shape in motion. This "mysterious" object is characterized by the presence of bright rays, colored in yellow-gold, which seem to emanate from the hull. Below is some kind of barely visible spheroidal structure.

On the opposite side of the round wood is a sun and immediately below "three little fires". These details show that the artist well knew the difference between a mystic-symbolic representation and a real event. In confirmation of his will to communicate through his work something of special emotional intensity, one can note a little human figure below observing the object in the sky with his hand shielding his eyes - a sign of attention. Near the figure is a dog barking at the mysterious flying object.

In the 15th century flying machines did not exist, and therefore the question arises of what the artist wished to represent.

As in the comics

Likewise emblematic is "La Tebaide" by Paolo Uccello (nee Paolo di Dono, 1397-1475) kept at the Gallery of Academy in Florence. It must be stated this artist has given remarkable notes on the development of the perspective as method of representation. In this artwork he has hidden an object shaped as a dish overhanging a dome between the detached umbrella-like sections of some very high cluster-pines. The ovoid top of the trees makes a corollary to the crucifixion in the background. To underline this "information", he illustrates the motion of the object with some semicircular swirl, as if to indicate a turning - something similar to the manner in which motion is represented in the comics. Moreover, the mordant effect of the color used (red) by the Aretinian artist makes one think that he wished to underline the possible incandescence of the object.

The ambition of flying has existed in the mind of the man ever since he was capable of observation and actively perceived the world around him and his place in the mankind's progress (see the Icaro myth). But the development of the flying shape and its aerodynamic consequences are a technological process, something that has been conquered step by step only in this last century. A Renaissance painting from 1595, ascribed to Bonaventura Salimbeni, resides at the church of Saint Peter in Montalcino. It illustrates perfectly the symbolic evolution of forms. According to the historiographers of Art, this altar piece represents the Holy Trinity - the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit - in accordance with the canons of the Roman Catholic apostolic tradition. But the object reigning over the center of the painting - under the large wings of a fading dove, usually a classic symbolic reproduction of the Holy Spirit - is an image reminding us of the 1950s in our century, when the Russian began to explore space by putting in orbit the first artificial satellites called Sputnik, marked usually with a progressive number.

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/viewArticle.asp?articleID=16589


----------



## RAXL

I think it's the History channel, that runs a show called UFO's in the Bible. They show all kindsa old paintings, and they're just chock full of silver flying disks.:ninja:


----------



## RAXL

Ah, MUFON, will you never get any respect? 

Probably not.


----------



## RAXL

Cripes. What is going on in the midwest?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's another website.

http://www.sprezzatura.it/Arte/Arte_UFO_5_eng.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*'X-Files' claims over inventor's death*

*'X-Files' claims over inventor's death*
BIZZARE claims are being posted on internet conspiracy theory websites surrounding the recent sudden death of Kelso inventor and businessman Dean Warwick, writes Mark Entwistle.

The eccentric New Zealander, who had lived in a converted church in Kelso with his wife Jean for 20 years, dropped dead of a suspected heart attack on October 7, in the middle of his address at a conference staged by the organisation, Probe International, in Blackpool.

The event was a magnet for UFO believers and conspiracy theorists of all sorts and some of those who were there have even taken to suggesting Mr Warwick's death may not have been due to natural causes.

Several sources have made the outlandish claim that he may have been killed by some kind of 'ray gun' by a shadowy organisation to silence him.
One such popular internet site, 'The Truthseeker', says that in the weeks prior to the conference, Mr Warwick had promised he would name who was really behind the murder of former US presidential candidate Bobby Kennedy, that he would name the 'Anti-Christ' and even reveal the 'truth' behind such tragedies as 9/11 and the blowing up of Pan Am Flight 103, over Lockerbie.

The Blackpool conference also apparently attracted the likes of former television presenter David Icke, whose career went into meltdown after he claimed on national television to be the 'Son of God' and now believes the Earth is ruled by a race of reptilian aliens masquerading as human beings.
Here in the Borders, Mr Warwick, who is survived by his wife Jean, was probably best known for his invention of the Ampliflaire heating system, which led to an appearance on the popular 'Tomorrow's World' television technology programme some years ago.

Mrs Warwick has dismissed any claims of a sinister involvement in her husband's death, telling the press she is satisfied that her husband died of natural causes. Mr Warwick's funeral was held on Friday in Kelso


----------



## KryptKittie69

so what would you be more afraid of: Tall aliens or little aliens?
on one hand, I could see how a nine foot lanky alien would be horrifying, but to come into a darkened house and see tiny aliens quickly run by (the three foot kind) would give me a stroke.

then there's the concept of TINY aliens, like a foot tall.
now a bunch of THOSE would scare the jeebus out of me.


----------



## RAXL

oh, death by ray-gun. I love people sometimes. 
"Ray-gun". Really, who even says "ray-gun" anymore?  It's like it's 1950 all over again. 
Wait, unless they meant Reagan. Ah, now it makes sense. Evil Republicans acting in the name of a dead president killed this poor sap. 

You know what's great about people who die before they reveal the truth of things? Is apparently, none of them has ever heard of a paper and pencil. Nobody ever writes anything down before they die their mysterious deaths.:zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd love to die by purple space ray gun 

And agreed on the recording of secrets..............at the very least in the go go new millenium, uhm, email or type up in Word these miraculous secrets?


----------



## RAXL

Have no fear, before I pass into the great unknown, all the secrets shall be revealed!:googly: :ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Investigation Uncovers Spy Game Surrounding UFO Mystery*

*Investigation Uncovers Spy Game Surrounding UFO Mystery*
Gary S. Bekkum

Gary S. Bekkum is an independent 'occasional' rogue journalist & web author, and researcher of material that blurs the distinction between fiction and reality. In 2004 Bekkum initiated Starstream Research, as an informal survey of exotic physics and consciousness concepts related to the survival or otherwise of the human race. Building from an international network of contacts in science and the defense industry, some of the Starstream Research material appears as the "Spacetime Threat Assess

Were secure vaults breached at Los Alamos, a USAF base, and other locations?

A national security issue buried in a UFO tale has been interpreted to an official under the Office of the Director of National Intelligence. Starstream Research investigates in a new on-line feature series titled, "Exempt from Legal Recourse."

Truth is often stranger than fiction. No where is this more apparent than in the latest revelations detailed by the on-line investigative report produced by Starstream Research. I am the de facto editor and senior writer for Starstream Research, a private provider of intelligence and analysis on futuristic national and international defense, security and risk developments. I founded Starstream Research to explore areas of 'exotic' technologies that often remain outside of the bounds of conventional intelligence publications, like those produced by the esteemed "Jane's Information Group." Exploring cutting edge and 'over the edge' topics, such as the application of cold fusion research for new weapons of mass destruction technology, or the U.S. Government's twenty-year interest in using parapsychology for intelligence collection, are the norm for Starstream Research. In other words, we often explore topics which Jane's might not touch with the proverbial "ten foot pole."

Over the past few years Starstream Research has evolved from numerous contacts with scientists located around the world. They share a common vision of new and more advanced understanding of the laws of nature, and their application to practical technologies. As a result we have also bumped heads with members of the intelligence community, or their proxies in the private sector. Our latest series of stories, "Exempt from Legal Recourse," developed from sources working with the intelligence sector of the government.

As editor of Starstream Research, I have been attempting to walk a thin line between sources' requests for anonymity and the need to move our investigation forward. The result has been something of a mixed bag, leaving both readers and sources less than satisfied with the details we have provided. I am in the process of reviewing a considerable amount of material, and determining what may and may not be released to the public.

The present controversy revolves around stories released by Starstream Research, and distributed by The American Chronicle. Those stories revealed that in late August of this year, three agents of the Washington Bureau of the FBI met with an undisclosed party and discussed a UFO tale involving several former and present government intelligence officers. The UFO tale surrounds a loosely knit and unofficial group of government insiders known as the AVIARY, because they were once covertly identified only by bird names. Some members of the AVIARY remain unknown, with several of their real identities in dispute.

When questions were raised over reported entry by UFO researchers, including a former counter-intelligence officer, into secure government vaults at Los Alamos National Laboratory, a USAF base, and other locations, I knew we had a story that needed to be told to the public. We received a considerable amount of information thanks to on-going contact with U.S. Government officers and consultants by an independent investigator reporting to Starstream Research. Confirmation that the FBI had been apprised of some of the activities was independently confirmed by another unnamed source who requested not to be identified.

The most interesting aspect of the case appears to be the release of personal and confidential email messages to an independent investigator close to Starstream Research, via Dan T. Smith, a private citizen who received copies forwarded from an officer of the Defense Intelligence Agency under the Office of the Director of National Intelligence. The DNI is the highest level of the U. S. intelligence community. I subsequently received confirmation of concerns over the leak of messages from a second source, as did another independent contributor.

The purpose of the transfer of the messages remains an issue of discussion, but suggests a counter-intelligence operation. A mutual undisclosed source confirmed that the issue was briefly brought before the FBI when reviewing national security clearance and procedure.

Although our focus has been on documented government interest in unusual phenomena for intelligence gathering, we suspect the use of phenomenology for intelligence may be closely tied to real cloak and dagger activities, both past and present. More disturbing is the apparent disconnect displayed in messages between parties involved in their official capacities regarding a topic far removed from any 'UFO tale.' Access to secure government vaults is a very serious matter, as was illustrated by the discovery of classified information from Los Alamos National Laboratory during a recent drug bust. The deliberate use of the so-called UFO "giggle-factor" as cover for nefarious deeds involving espionage on behalf of foreign powers is a genuine concern.

Our renewed investigation was born from a special series at the Starstream Research website titled "Invasion: Earth?" which examined claims from government officers and consultants about an alien presence based upon the moon. Substantial government sourced documentation, recently released by the CIA under Congressional mandate, provided new corroborating evidence for the claims of former CIA test subject Ingo Swann, as originally told in his out of print book, "Penetration."

Although we have made no judgment about the reality of an 'alien presence,' there is no question that the tale has left a mysterious trail in official government records.

After reviewing new information presented by Starstream Research on the Ingo Swann affair, a former CIA senior analyst wrote to me, "You do a service. Excellent analysis from what is officially released material needs constancy of theme and purpose, not simply "expose'" morning coffee. You do excellent analysis. I sure as heck am learning things I didn't know, but which fit like my hands in gloves I was shown but never allowed to try and put on."

Apart from boosting our egos up a notch or two, the confirmation that our investigation had elicited a positive response suggested there was more to the tale left to be uncovered.

Additional details are presently under review, as the investigation remains on-going. The result of the investigation, reviews of CIA documents, and additional details are available at the Starstream Research web site:

www.starstreamresearch.com


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Orange UFOs over the UK*

*Mystery of orange UFOs*

Bright lights in the skies have baffled police and air-traffic controllers.

The unidentified flying objects have been likened to similar strange orange glows seen over Liverpool and Essex.

Witnesses said thousands of people may have seen the bizarre floating orbs.

Air-traffic controllers at Shoreham Airport and Brighton police said they had received inquiries about the UFOs, with as many as eight seen in the sky at one time.

James Gordon-Johnson, of Preston Park Avenue, Brighton, said he was leaving a restaurant in Shoreham with his brother at 11.30pm on November 18 when he saw "what appeared to be a very big orange light in the sky".

He added: "It was very, very bright but static - it wasn't rising or falling. Another one then appeared in mid-air. Then another.

"It must have been somewhere over Hove Lagoon but the lights were so bright thousands of people must have seen them.

"The next morning I got a phone call from a friend of mine who saw the exact same thing."

Mark Sztopel, from Brighton, told The Argus he saw seven lights moving slowly in an easterly direction across the city at midnight.

He added: "I'm a big plane enthusiast so I know what the lights and characteristics of a plane look like at night, and I can tell you now that these definitely weren't planes."

A spokeswoman for Shoreham Airport said staff had received emails from people inquiring about the glowing objects.

She said: "We closed at 7pm so there was nothing happening here. We've no idea what they could have been."

Police said they also received a report from a man in Hove who said he saw "approximately eight planes coming in over the sea, with no flashing navigation lights, towards Gatwick, in a dead line".

Officers contacted air traffic controllers at Gatwick who said they knew of no movement in the area.

Sue Heard, a police spokeswoman, said: "We were called out and made checks to establish it wasn't a known aircraft.

"It certainly seems pretty baffling on the face of it but there was a meteor shower on Saturday so maybe the two are connected."

A cloud of comet dust produced a Leonids meteor shower over the weekend, which managers of Herstmonceux Observatory said peaked on Saturday night with a display of shooting stars.

UFO spotters have also linked the orange lights to sightings in Liverpool and Essex, recently revealed as hoaxes created using open flames suspended under plastic bags to produce mini hot-air balloons.

But Mr Gordon-Johnson, 33, said: "These weren't meteors - there's no way they were meteors. They were far too big and bright and low in the atmosphere.

"They looked like they were about 3,000 or 4,000ft up. As I kept looking at them they just sat there. I was trying to think of explanations but couldn't think of one.

"It was very odd. If it was just a balloon you wouldn't have seen another just appear at the same altitude. There was no sound. Nothing at all."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Jet vanished in 1953 and mystery still unsolved*

*Lake mystery still unsolved 
The truth about a vanished Air Force jet is out there ... somewhere*
By JOHN PEPIN, Journal Munising Bureau

KINROSS - Fifty-three years ago this month, a U.S. Air Force F-89 Scorpion jet vanished from radar screens over Lake Superior after being sent to intercept an unknown aircraft.

On the evening of Nov. 23, 1953, Air Force radar tracked the missing jet until it merged with an unidentified object 70 miles off the Keweenaw Peninsula, at an altitude of 7,000 feet.

Newspaper reports said the missing plane, which had left the Kinross Air Force Base at 5:22 p.m. "was last heard from when it radioed the base from somewhere out over the lake."

Pilot 1st Lt. Felix E. Moncla Jr., 27, of Mercauville, La. and radar operator 2nd Lt. Robert Wilson, 22, of Ponca City, Okla. were presumed dead, likely somewhere under the snow-swept waters of Lake Superior.

The U.S. military said the object the plane chased was a Royal Canadian Air Force Mohawk C-47 transport plane, but that claim was later denied by the Canadian government, saying there were no such aircraft in the area at the time.

Algoma Central Railway workers roughly 100 miles north of Sault Ste. Marie said they heard a crash that occurred shortly contact with the F-89 was lost by the military. But after a search, no sign of the crew or fighter jet was discovered.

In autumn 1968, prospectors in the Cozens Cove area of Ontario found mechanical parts north of Sault Ste. Marie, including a tail stabilizer section, that military officials said were from a high-performance jet aircraft.

A newspaper article from the time said the parts were thought to have perhaps been from the missing Kinross plane, but that idea was later discounted. The article doesn't say why.

Over the years, a great deal of speculation has surrounded the "Kinross Incident," with some UFO investigators suggesting the Scorpion may have struck, or even been devoured by, a craft from another planet.

"It is a compelling mystery with an interesting UFO twist," said Gord Heath, a British Columbia resident interested in the Kinross incident since 2000. "Many people at radar tracking stations observed the F-89's return merging with the blip from the other craft before it disappeared. The possibility that a UFO 'swallowed' the F-89 makes this an interesting puzzle."

Now, more than five decades after the crew disappeared without sending a distress signal, the mystery of what happened to Moncla, Wilson and the Scorpion jet has been given new life.

Reports from The Great Lake Dive Company - a downstate venture said to be made up of Michigan natives with a common interest in shipwreck hunting and historical preservation - say they used side-scan sonar equipment to discover the missing plane, along with a piece of the object it presumably collided with.

The jet is reportedly located in deep water, lying upright on the lake bottom, mostly intact. The port wing and starboard tail stabilizer are missing. Cockpit structure is said to be in place, suggesting the pilots may still be inside.

Reportedly, the find was said to be made in an area off the Keweenaw Peninsula in summer 2005, with the dive company waiting a year before announcing its discovery.

"Frankly we came away surprised," said Adam Jimenez, dive company spokesman from Oakland County. "We expected, at best, to locate an engine, wing or other small debris. Finding the plane together was really unexpected."

The company reportedly made a positive identification of the F-89. The second object reportedly shows an impact trace that shows how it landed and stopped a little more than 215 feet from the plane's wreckage.

Jimenez reportedly claimed the mystery object was confirmed to be metallic with a mark from being struck that could match a wing from the fighter jet. The missing wing from the plane's wreckage may be buried in lake sediments underneath the teardrop-shaped object.

In August, Jimenez contacted The Mining Journal with a news release, saying the company was still in the process of documenting "the mystery object," with "a lot of wreck site forensics to complete."

Reportedly, there is nothing else located on the bottom of the lake for miles, leading dive company researchers to conclude the plane and second object being found so close together means they must both be related in the crash.

"We feel bittersweet," Jimenez wrote. "On one hand, we set out to answer this thing and did. But on the other hand, you realize this was a tragedy that claimed the lives of two American pilots."

Jimenez said a documentary on the history, search and discovery of the F-89 and mystery object was being planned.

But like the F-89 Scorpion jet itself, Jimenez and the dive company unexpectedly dropped off the radar screen.

Now researchers are wondering whether the reported find and purported sonar images circulated were a hoax, or whether Jimenez and his associates have simply sought a lower public profile with their claims remaining valid.

"While it may be too early to reach any definitive conclusions, there certainly seems to be many more questions than answers concerning Great Lakes Dive Company and the alleged F-89 discovery," said Dirk Vander Ploeg, editor and publisher of UFODigest.com and PsiTalk.com in an on-line commentary. "About the middle of October, the Great Lakes Dive Company Web site suddenly went blank. It was at this time that Adam Jimenez stopped returning phone calls and e-mails."

Jimenez has not answered Mining Journal requests seeking interviews for this story and Internet searches for the company have failed to produce new contact information.

Heath, who has contacted several principals in the case and maintains an extensive Web site on the Kinross case, said he believes there are several intriguing possibilities concerning the whereabouts of the missing F-89.

"The best possibility towards solving the mystery will be to find the aircraft, with or without the remains of the crew," Heath said. "I do think it is possible that the F-89 is either on the bottom of Lake Superior or perhaps somewhere else in the region."

Are the remains of Wilson and Moncla with their plane on the bottom of an inland lake or lost in a dense Canadian forest yet to be discovered by a hunter or trapper? Was the wreckage actually recovered by prospectors along Lake Superior in 1968?

Perhaps the missing Scorpion jet indeed sits upright off the tip of the Keweenaw Peninsula in more than 250 feet of water in Canadian jurisdiction? Or does the real answer to where the crew went lie somewhere beyond the stars?

As the popular science fiction television program "The X-Files" would say: "The truth is out there."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Venezuela: Triangular UFO Over Caracas*

*Venezuela: Triangular UFO Over Caracas *

Source: Archivos Forteanos Latinoamericanos
Date: 11/24/06

VENEZUELA: TRIANGULAR UFO OVER CARACAS
***A report from Hector Escalante***

CARACAS - November 2006. Three people witnessed the transit of a triangular UFO on November 16 as it passed over a state banking institution located on Av. Urdaneta, bordering the central district of Caracas, the Venezuelan capital.

According to information provided by Israel Urbaneja, the appearance of this strange object lasted from 9:30 to 10:00 PM approximately, allowing two of his relatives to join the observation from their home on Av. Baralt.

Likewise, he said that the object "was white in color but presented luminous variations of blue, red and green" and moved with a "zig-zagging" motion from south to north over the capital area's airspace until it became lost in the clouds, which was present at all times, althought with various degrees of clearing, accompanied by heavy rains earlier during the day.

"This is the first time that I've seen anything like it and I'm certain it wasn't an airplane or satellite by the way it moved. Furthermore, the object left a glowing, cone-shaped white wake as it flew, which caused a sensation akin to nausea," said the witness.

It should be noticed that this is not the first time that an unknown object with intelligent behavior has been seen over the central district of the Venezuelan capital, where major government offices are located.

Other witnesses have reported the presence of similar objects near the presidential palace and Fort Tiuna (army garrison) on Paseo de los Proceres, as well as in the vicinity of the majestic El Avila National Park to the north of Caracas.

[Translator's note - the health effects produced by flybys of these triangular objects have been reported in other cases, both in the US and abroad].

(translation (c) 2006, S. Corrales, IHU. Special thanks to Jose Martinez, ARGUS-PR and Liliana Nunez (AFLA)


----------



## Vlad

Now that's an interesting story.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Is Full UFO Disclosure Advisable?*

*Is Full UFO Disclosure Advisable?*
B J Booth

I have been a researcher into the UFO / Alien mystery for over 20 years, and have written for a number of internet based networks. I have been webmaster of the UFO Casebook for over 5 years, and am presently the UFO guide at www.about.com. I have written over 100 articles on the UFO phenomena.I specialize in the study of UFO photographic and video evidence.

UFO investigators and researchers have a burning desire not only to educate the public about UFOs, but also point out the importance of being ready just in case "it" really happens. The "it" being contact from intelligent beings not of this world.

Just as scientists and military hardware personnel struggle to have an adequate response to a large meteor heading straight to Earth, Ufologists attempt to involve the powers to be in being ready just in case an intelligent race of aliens from another planet did decide to make themselves known to the populace of Earth.

Science, at this time, just won't involve themselves in this possibility. And, if the military is considering the possibility, they are not telling us about it.

The public has a right to know what the government knows about UFOs, and should reinitiate their research on the subject, and release more top-secret documents to the general public. If the citizenship of America can handle issues as delicate and controversial as war on foreign soil, and the loss of our young men and women, we can handle the truth about UFOs. Top government officials, including science advisors, stand hard against public disclosure, and view the UFO mystery as a frivolous matter.

Today, even though the government has ended funding for the original SETI project, this endeavor is important enough to be driven by private donations from interested, generous individuals. It is an important paradox that so many private citizens feel that the search for extraterrestrial intelligence is important enough to open their wallets to its cause, and yet the government will not match their enthusiasm. At least, this is the official stand. But who knows what really goes on at top secret installations like Area 51, and others. It is a proven fact that a number of top secret aircraft had their birth there, so why not also house the important task of contacting other worlds with intelligent beings there also? Or, is this already the case?

Officially, the United States Air Force discontinued its Project Blue Book in 1969, citing the reason that UFOs did not present any threat to national security. This statement was taken by many to mean that there was nothing to the many, well documented cases of UFO sightings. Most of them could easily be explained by everyday means. Although the Air Force did have a small number of "unexplained" cases, their reasons for scrapping the entire project was only that no security issues were at stake. This, in itself, may mean only that; this does not necessarily mean that there is nothing to UFOs at all. Many documents exist today, still hidden under the veil of national security, that hold evidence that only a small group of elite, well chosen individuals have seen. These highly select individuals are a modern version of Majestic 12, and other similar groups that have had this information passed down to them through the years.

How important are these files? What mysterious secrets are kept under deep guard?

Those who claim that the lack of evidence for the reality of UFOs dictates a total disregard of the subject, are taking a great risk. If there is a clandestine operation for preparation for the landing of a UFO in public view, who should know? Is this issue so sensitive that only a handful of top rate scientists and researchers should hold this evidence to themselves? Should the fate of so many be put in the hands of so few?

If an extraterrestrial intelligence did contact the government of the United States, what would be the course of action? And can we be so arrogant to believe that the United States would be their target?

Maybe they would contact another country or countries, or possibly follow the script of "The Day the Earth Stood Still," and desire a forum of leaders of all countries of Planet Earth. Should this happen, we would disappoint them for certain. Could there be at present, a joint effort among countries of the world to resolve issues dealing with contact?

Many individuals and groups picket for an open release of all documents and secrets kept by our government dealing with UFO and Alien contact. How much should we know? Maybe not everything, but at least let us in on part of what is happening with this critical issue.

Admittedly, there is information that should be kept from public knowledge, but we the citizens of this country have a right to know at least that contact has been made, and whether or not this contact has any negative implications. If there is cause for concern, we have a right to know.

The results of the airing of the 1939 radio hoax by Orson Welles, "War of the Worlds," cannot be forgotten. It must be remembered, however, that the cause of the panic that night was the fact that what was announced came without any warning or foreknowledge. The citizens of all countries deserve some knowledge of what is happening in this area of investigation.

Although there may be some panic among our citizens upon a "first contact" announcement, if some representative citizens were allowed to be involved in the behind the scenes workings of our government in this area, some knowledge could be imparted to the "everyday" person, which would allay some public fear inherent with this possible earth shaking event.

The opinion to withhold information from the general public is based on the following viewpoint.

We know that it a fact that all men were not created equal. This is not to demean, but to make a very important point. All individuals have certain talents and abilities; some in one area, and some in another.

That being said, it is noteworthy to stress that an average, everyday citizen cannot be involved with national security issues, and sensitive government secrets belong in the hands of only those who have the education and experience to make decisions for all citizens based on events as they happen. Think what may have happened if there was public knowledge of "little boy" before the Enola Gay dropped its payload on Hiroshima, which began the end for Japan in World War II. It's like they say, "loose lips sink ships."

Most definitely, if the government is holding the secrets of alien contact, great restraint should be taken before sharing this knowledge with anyone not qualified to intelligently deal with all of its implications.

The deep secrets of UFO and Alien contact belong right where they are today, in the hands of a small, well qualified group of chosen officials. The citizenry does not need to know everything. The government is sworn to protect its citizens, and this can best be accomplished by deciding what stays under lock and key, and what is offered for public consumption.

This attitude is exactly why there is such a distinction between having a government "for the people," and a government "by the people." We have given everything we have for our country, and have an inalienable right to know the truth. Let us have it, we'll find a way to deal with it. Listen to us, "we the people."


----------



## edwood saucer

JT - 
I'm all for anyones endeavours. However, I'm skeptical of all the UFO bunk. I think it's great fun and stories. For all of you that believe - rock on. Nail with with something other than speculation and I'll hop on board.

Regardless - I had hours of drudgework the other night - so I bought: "A Briefer History of Time" on iTunes to listen too. It's a dumbed down version of "A Brief History" for all of us non-physicist dummies out there - and it was still much over my head. Of course I was working so I was more -or -less just listening to listen.

If you can sit through the 4 and a half hours - and not have your head explode. It's pretty decent. What surprised me - was how much is actually known and understood about the uninverse. They jumped into the subject of time travel and advanced civilizations on other planets. And addressed why we may or may not have been visited yet - and compared it to the Back to the Future movies as an example.

Anyway - just rambling.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Phoenix Lights UFOs*

Various footage of the famous 'Phoenix Lights', a number of unexplained UFO sightings over Phoenix Arizona spanning several years.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8wWTIe2VjQ&eurl=[/nomedia]


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ancient Russian Manuscript Describes 19th Century UFO Sightings*

*Ancient Russian Manuscript Describes 19th Century UFO Sightings*

Created: 07.02.2006 16:50 MSK (GMT +3), Updated: 16:55 MSK

MosNews

Nowadays reports of UFO sightings appear in the media so frequently that they hardly catch anyone's eye. More often than not the alleged UFOs turn out to be signal rockets, meteorological probes, airplanes or their traces. But this certainly does not apply to sightings registered centuries ago - when no rockets or airplanes existed at all. Moscow daily Komsomolskaya Pravda publishes a document from a personal archive that tells of a UFO spotted over Kremlin back in 1808.

"I found this document in the personal archive of a Moscow senator Peter Poludensky, who worked for the Tsar's Secret Service and died in the middle of XIX century. Apparently the manuscript attracted his attention for some reason," says Alexander Afanasyev, an expert of the Russian State History Museum, department of manuscripts.

"Ufology is really not my area, but I am determined that the manuscript describes a UFO."

"Radiance Over the Kremlin"

"On September, 1, 1808, at 8 o'clock and 7 minutes in the afternoon, in the sky, clear and sown with stars, a phenomenon appeared, incomparable in its beauty and rigor, as well as in radiance and enormous size, to anything seen before. As we noticed it, attracted by the loud cracking sound, it was rising in an arch over the horizon, from 55' to almost 90'. Having passed this distance in an instant, it stopped among the clouds as if over the Kremlin and looked like a long straight plate some nine arshin (6.35 meter) long and half arshin (0.35 meter) thick.

Then on its front edge, turned to the South-West, an oval flame flared, some two arshin (1.4 meter) long and one and a half arshin (1.4 meter) thick, with a flame that can only be compared to the radiance of burning phosphor.

Floating in a circle without open fire or sparkle, it nonetheless lighted everything around as broad daylight; then the flame went out, the light disappeared, but the bright plate remained and quite smoothly went perpendicularly upwards, reached the stars and still could be seen for some two minutes and then, without disappearing, it became invisible due to the extraordinary height."

Indeed, the mysterious object described bears resemblance to modern UFOs descroptions by its ability to stop and start off abruptly, radiating light, regular shape. However, Afanasyev rules out the possibility of the manuscript being a fake.

"Impossible. The manuscript is written on authentic paper, produced in 1805. The spelling and the style obviously belong to the beginning of XIX century, and the author must have been an educated person, probably a Moscow State University professor, since the University is just across the street from the Kremlin."

The researcher turned to astronauts, hoping to find out what the author of the manuscript actually witnessed, but unexpectedly the astronomers helped him identify the author.

"In 1808 at a meeting of Moscow Naturalist Society Andrey Chebotaryov, a 24-year-old professor of chemistry at the Moscow University, made a report on a meteor that he happened to see," says Galina Ponomaryova, an expert of the State Astronomy University.

"Of course it was not a meteor, but at that time any object in the sky was identified as a meteor."

The Scheme

The manuscript was accompanied by a sketch, depicting what Chebotaryov saw.

1. September, 13, 1808 at 20:07 at the Moscow State University Chebotaryov hears a cracking noise, and lookin out of the window sees a rectangle object 6.35 meters long and 0.35 meters thick, rising in an arc.

2. The object freezes over the Kremlin at some two or three kilometers' height. On the lateral part a bright ball of flamó flared, some 1.5 meters in diameter. The radiance continued for five seconds.

3. When the radiance went out, the object smoothly raised vertically upwards and was visible for two minutes.

"The aim of this document still remains a mystery for me," Afanasyev adds.

"At first I suggested that it was a draft for an article in the paper, but neither the Moscow State University's newspaper, nor any other Moscow edition published this material.

Chebotaryov could be preparing an article for the Moscow Naturalist Society newsletter, but for some reason it was never published and stayed in the archive until Peter Poludensky discovered it. Finally, the manuscript was rediscovered by modern researchers and couls be published for the broader public.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO crash reported in Russia*

*UFO crash reported in Russia*
Posted on Sunday, 3 December, 2006

Russian officials said an unidentified flying object fell out of the sky and burned on impact Friday in the taiga of East Siberia, the news agency Interfax reported. Law enforcement authorities in the Krasnoyarsk region told Interfax residents had reported seeing a "flying apparatus" plunge from the sky at about 10 a.m.

Residents of the remote area, some 260 kilometres north of the regional capital of Krasnoyarsk, said the surrounding area had been charred, showing signs of a fire. Authorities, however, said they had been unable to reach the scene due to inclement weather conditions.

"Investigators and transport officials are now being sent from Krasnoyarsk to establish the reasons behind the crash," a police official said. Regional authorities have not speculated about what the object might have been, but they noted a helicopter had flown over the scene and that its crew had not seen any traces of fire.

The vast Siberian taiga, an area of boundless forest, famously played host to an explosion known as the "Tunguska event" in June 1908 after an object, now thought to be an asteroid or comet, slammed into a remote area north of Lake Baikal. The blast, which felled an estimated 60 million trees over 2,000 square kilometers, was later calculated to have been the equivalent of 10 to 20 megatons of TNT, similar in force to that of the most powerful nuclear bomb ever detonated, the DPA reported.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Interesting article re:UFO photographic and video evidence*

*UFO Photographs & Video: The Proof is Out There*
B J Booth

I have been a researcher into the UFO / Alien mystery for over 20 years, and have written for a number of internet based networks. I have been webmaster of the UFO Casebook for over 5 years, and am presently the UFO guide at www.about.com. I have written over 100 articles on the UFO phenomena.I specialize in the study of UFO photographic and video evidence.

Much of the skeptical view of the UFO phenomena is based on the quality or lack thereof of photographs and video that purportedly show images of UFOs. Those of us who study UFOs are kind of caught between a rock and a hard place. A photograph of an unknown flying object that is not very clear is not good enough to convince the non-believer, and yet a nice clear shot of a UFO falls into the "too good to be true" category. I have found myself falling into the later category when seeing a nice, clear shot of an unknown. Why? Well...we are so used to seeing the grainy, blurry photos that anything else must have been created in a graphics program on a computer. And most importantly, we know that when the photograph is put into a report on the Net, we are going to get negative feedback from the skeptics. Also, even those who are fence sitters will say, "Now, see, this is what gives Ufology a bad reputation." So...what does one do? I was recently asked by a gentleman why there are so many photos of UFOs that are out of focus, and why are there so many in which the object in question was not seen at the time the image was shot, and only noticed later when the pictures were uploaded to the computer. I would like to address these questions.

As to seeing UFOs, there are several things at play, and the most important rule is there are no rules. You have to remember that everyday people go about their lives with their eyes on the busy world around them: watching traffic, store signs, talking on the cell phone, listening to the radio, watching television, and more. It is very rare that anyone really looks into the sky to see if there is a UFO there. We have all seen the unusual phenomena of when one person starts looking up to the sky, everyone around will soon be doing the same thing. Going about our everyday business, we never look up unless we see someone else looking up. Very few people actually are looking for UFOs. And if you saw a person walking around the mall parking lot looking up at the sky, well...you might call the men in white coats in. Skeptics do have a rule they often follow: it is quite normal for a person to make a UFO report, but when that same person starts making one after another, that person can't be trusted, and their reports can be summarily discarded.

As to the photographers themselves, unless there is that rare individual who is specifically looking to photograph a UFO, even a person taking pictures is pretty much watching the subject of his shot, and when you look through the lens, everything is much smaller, and an object in the distance would usually not be seen. It is true that the new digital cameras see better than the human eye in a sense, because the camera is not distracted by sounds, or confused by reflections, shadows, or other movements that are seen peripherally by humans. It only takes a photograph of what falls within its range. This applies primarily to day time settings, and night time photography is even more difficult. Of course, some digital cameras have all of the normal photographic adjustments on them, and depending on how they are set, they can take a photograph of a distant object that is moving extremely fast without blurring. There are also some inherent problems with digital cameras as to reflection and glaring that is beyond my scope of knowledge, but these difficulties only add to the debunker's cache of weapons.

We must also keep in mind the elements that are often associated with the taking of a UFO. If you are all set up, and looking for an unknown to film, using a tripod, and a UFO comes right into the center of your view finder, then you are all set. Just hit the record button. You should get a fairly clear photo or video. But this rarely, if ever, happens. Usually, you are doing something else, and if you are lucky enough to have a loaded camera in hand, you are not expecting a UFO to come flying across the sky. If per chance it does, you would have to compose yourself, steady your hand, find the object in your view finder, and then start your recording. Remember you probably won't be filming an object that is stationary. Have you tried to keep up with an athlete at a soccer game? Can you follow the action without getting out of focus, or losing the subject of your photo? Try filming a fast moving object in the sky. This is why many photos of unknowns are not portrait grade.


----------



## Anachronism

Cool article


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Possible Crashed Flying Saucer Photographed in Brazil*

*Possible Crashed Flying Saucer Photographed in Brazil *
November 2006

Possible crash involving a disk-shaped object is reported in Brazil Brazilian UFO Magazine's consultant witnesses the transportation of a strange disk-shaped object in the Brazilian state of Bahia On Saturday, November 25th, Brazilian UFO Magazine's editor A. J. Gevaerd received a call from Bahia with an intriguing story. The caller was Francisco Baqueiro, a psychologist and therapist, magazine's consultant in abductions, who said to have photographed with his cell phone a strange and perfectly disk-shaped flying object being carried by a non-identified truck in a road in the Brazilian state of Bahia.

The picture was taken on Tuesday, November 21st, at 07:16 AM. Baqueiro said he heard of the transportation one day before when an informer from an intelligence service called him telling an unknown artifact crashed and was recovered in an area in Bahia known as Recôncavo Baiano, south of the capital Salvador. The informer also told the object was to be carried from that place to the city of Feira de Santana, nearly 110km from Salvador, through the BR-324, a two-lane road with heavy traffic linking Salvador to that municipality. Despite the fact that Baqueiro was severely ill with kidney disease, he decided to check what happened. That Tuesday 21st, shortly after 06:30 AM, the consultant and his wife spotted the truck carrying the object and followed after them. The vehicle stopped at Posto Phoenix, a! gas station along that road, 60km far from Salvador and near the entrance to municipalities of Maracangalha and São Félix. Baqueiro pursued the truck for 15 minutes and reported that it was escorted by four Federal Police cars - two ahead and two behind - which delayed the traffic in the road. "I tried to enter the gas station in order to better check what was going on, but was prevented by the federal agents", states the therapist. He also says the truck was very slow in the way and the object on it was so large that the vehicle had to go on at the center of the road. Even though, parts of that fuselage exceeded the truck and touched the trees at the side of the road. "That was certainly too heavy to make a truck to go so slow". Despite the strangeness of that scene, the object was uncovered and totally exposed. "Even with so many cars coming on the opposite way (going to Salvador) and the other ones behind the truck, very few people seemed to care about that scene", Baqueiro says. After the Federal Police prevented him from entering, he stopped for a few moments near Posto Phoenix and, pretending to be talking on the phone, he took a single shot of the object. "I didn't try others because I didn't want to catch their attention". Baqueiro sent the picture to the Brazilian UFO Magazine via cell phone, where it was uploaded into a computer and enlarged. Editor Gevaerd and co-editors Marco Petit, Rafael Cury and Claudeir Covo, along with the magazine consultants Fernando Ramalho, Wallacy Albino and Wendell Stein have preliminarily examined the photo. All were surprised by the image. One of magazine's co-editors and one of its consultants were skeptical and related that image to a similar one found on the Internet some months before. But a car! eful comparison showed that the object photographed in Bahia is a totally different thing (below). As for the previous picture, nothing came out and there is no information concerning verification of its authenticity. Francisco Baqueiro - a consultant for the Brazilian UFO magazine for three years - is specialized in alien abductions and continues his search for more information on the fact. Following his editor's advice, he returned to that gas station two more times, but employees seemed to be afraid of talking about the issue. Now Baqueiro tries to find out exactly where the supposed crash might have happened and where the object was taken to. "All I know is the crash was in a sugar cane plantation, but the object was nearly intact". The region is home to oil refineries, but Baqueiro denies the possibility of confusing a lid for water or fuel tanks with a possible UFO. After having worked for Petrobras, the main oil company in Brazil, he is sure to know such parts very well and they never reach the size of the object seen on the truck. He also rejects the possibility of the object being an attraction from a theme park, since he also knows much of the engineering of one of the largest parks in Bahia. Right after the controversy reached the Internet, several UFO researchers suggested that the disk-shaped object could be a cover for some liquid container that couldn't be transported assembled, and had to be taken in parts. That, according to a few investigators, would explain why the object was being transported in broad day light with no camouflage or at least some cover on top of it. Nuclear engineer Luiz Carlos C. Pires sent an e-mail positively identifying the disk-shaped object as a cover for a factionary distillation machine, but! the discussion is still open. And information is giving to overseas colleagues as to obtain further info that could explain the case.

Report by: A. J. Gevaerd --- Translation: Eduardo Rado

Pictures taken by Francisco Baqueiro


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Horse that launched animal-mutilation UFO lore lands on eBay*

*Horse that launched animal-mutilation UFO lore lands on eBay*

Snippy, a horse that died mysteriously in an Alamosa field in 1967, is back in the news thanks to eBay. The Appaloosa mare's death drew international media attention when her owner, Nellie Lewis, said the 3-year-old was mutilated by space aliens. There were no tracks or blood on the ground, but the skin and flesh from the withers to the head were removed, exposing the bone. Lewis told the world media there was a strange, sweet odor that she likened to incense on the rural ranch in the area where Snippy's remains were found. The stories grew - the heart and brain were missing, too - and Snippy became the first reported case of animal mutilation by visitors from space.

Snippy, or Snippy's skeleton, dropped out of sight for decades, only to surface last week on eBay with a minimum bid of $50,000. "Whether it was a UFO or aliens or not, it is history," said Frank Duran, a marketing specialist for Dell's Insurance in Alamosa. Duran said he posted Snippy on eBay after an attorney for a local man's estate asked him to market the famed set of bones.

But Monday, Duran put the Snippy bidding on hold because the local chamber of commerce and a relative of Lewis' have claimed ownership. "When I was a kid, I remember that Snippy was displayed at the chamber of commerce," said Duran, who created the www.snippy.com Web site to market the mare.

"At some point, the chamber was going to throw her away, and a guy, Herman Doty, took her with the dream of opening a museum," he said. "It didn't happen." In the mid-1970s, the Lewis family donated Snippy to the Luther Bean Museum at Adams State College, where she was displayed until the 1980s, Duran said. From there, Snippy moved to the home of Carl Helfin, a local collector. Helfin died in 2003, and the much heralded horse skeleton was part of the estate, Duran said.

With Snippy's legal ownership undetermined, Duran said he would like to see her displayed at the San Luis Valley Museum. "We could try to raise some money," he said. Dr. Wallace Leary, an Alamosa veterinarian, reconstructed Snippy's skeleton in 1968 and debunked the space aliens theory by finding two bullet holes in the horse.

"The shots came from a .22-caliber and were in the left pelvic bone and the right thigh bone," Duran said. "That probably wouldn't have killed her." 
Wildlife experts have said that coyotes frequently leave surgical-style cuts in carcasses, but Snippy's space-alien legend grew, fed by Lewis' stories. 
Lewis said the marks on the ground around Snippy included six indentations that formed a circle 3 feet in diameter, the sort of imprint a UFO might leave, according to news accounts.

Lewis said she picked up a piece of the horse's mane and it burned her hands. Later, the boots she was wearing were found to be radioactive, she said. Two years after Snippy's death, area residents said no grass would grow on the site where the carcass was found.

Over the years, the San Luis Valley has became a mecca for people who wanted to see flying saucers. Hundreds of sightings have been reported to the county sheriff's office. The trend started with Snippy. "People are starting to be a lot more open to UFOs and aliens," Duran said. "People are starting to say maybe it did happen."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The abduction of Barney and Betty Hill*

*Barney and Betty Hill *
Posted on Thursday, 7 December, 2006 
Sam Willey

An Abduction incident took place in 1961 and is today considered to be one of the most important abduction cases it involved both Barney and Betty Hill. 
Barney Hill - 39 year old black man who worked for the US postal service. Betty Hill - 41 year old white woman who owned a Master's Degree, and was the supervisor for the child welfare department.

The story of the couple begins in September of 1961 in the state of New Hampshire, United States. Barney had developed an ulcer, and he and his wife decided to take a short holiday to Canada. The pair had visited Niagara Falls and Montreal and on the 19th of September they began the journey back home to Portsmouth. It was a clear night and the moon shone down on the wooded landscape that surrounded US Route 3 in the centre of New Hampshire. At around 10pm, three miles south of the city of Lancaster, Barney Hill noticed what appeared to be a bright star or planet in the night sky which seemed to move erratically. Barney told Betty about the bright light and they both decided to watch the object. Betty later stated that Barney tried to convince himself that it was a plane but that she thought it was definitely an unidentified craft of some sort and certainly not just a plane. As the couple continued to Flume, located just north of North Woodstock, the object appeared to move in an odd way.

As their car reached Indian Head, Barney stopped the car and had a look at the object with his binoculars. He reported seeing multicoloured lights, and rows of windows on a flat-shaped object, which seemed to be coming closer to their location. As the strange object moved to within a hundred feet of him, he could see beings inside the craft. Barney got scared and got straight back in the car and sped away. At the time they would not aware but soon two hours would seemingly vanish.When they restarted their journey home, they did not see the strange craft at any point. But strangely enough they did hear a beeping sound of some sort. They then heard the same beeping sound again, and noticed that they were suddenly thirty-five miles further down the road than a minute ago. They were not somehow located in Ashla. Reportedly the mood inside the car was very quiet as the couple continued home and went to bed.

The two slept well into the next afternoon and straight away when Betty got up she made a phone call to her sister Janet to let her know what had happened. Janet advised Betty to call the nearby Pease Air Force Base and report the strange event. Betty did just that and reported the incident by speaking to Major Paul W. Henderson, who told Betty that the sighting of the "UFO" was confirmed by radar. An important fact to know of is that Barney was very much against Betty calling the Air Force Base he had hoped to just keep the events personal.

At this point Betty and Barney Hill had no idea that they had been abducted. Soon after that afternoon Betty began to have nightmares of her and her husband being taken aboard a craft of some kind against her will. A few weeks after the event two writers got hold of the story it should be noted that these two writers have never been named. Even though there are literally thousands of reports which involve these two "writers" however this does not mean the events never occurred because the interview was attended by Major James MacDonald a former Air Force Intelligence Officer. After the writers conducted an interview with the Hill's they made a log of the events of the night they saw the craft.

It was revealed that the couple had experienced a two hour missing time period the Hill's could not explain the time they had missed. Shortly after Betty Hill began having nightmares she wrote a letter to Major Donald Kehoe who passed her information to Walter Webb, who was on the staff of the Hayden Planetarium. Walter Webb at the time was a scientific advisor for the National Investigations Committee on Arial Phenomena (NICAP) It is not know what he did with the report. Major MacDonald was responsible for suggesting to the Hills to undergo regressive hypnosis he told the Hills that this process could help them figure out what occurred on the night they saw the UFO. In the spring time of 1962, the Hills got in contact with a psychiatrist regarding the hypnosis sessions, but decided to wait a while before going ahead with it. All this time Betty was still experiencing nightmares and Barneys ulcer was getting worse and he was again suffering from hypertension (high blood pressure).

After doing some research on psychiatrists the Hills made the decision to contact well-known Boston psychiatrist and neurologist, Dr. Benjamin Simon, who was one of the most respected doctors in his field. After a couple of interviews, Dr. Simons's preliminary diagnosis was anxiety syndrome, relating to the incidents of the night of September 19th 1961. His next step was to find out what exactly happened on that night.In order to do this the treatment that Dr. Simon chose was regressive hypnosis. He began the sessions on Barney, and then followed up with the exact same treatment for Betty.

The process was very slow but after a six month period it was Dr. Simon's respected expert opinion that the Hills had been abducted and taken aboard a UFO on the night of September 19th 1961.After these sessions the details became clear. The Hills revealed that the car had stalled, and then the alien craft landed right on the road directly in front of them which formed a total block in the road. They were then taken into the UFO and given medical examinations by the extraterrestrials on board and after the event they were ordered under hypnosis not to speak of the events. The beings were described by Betty and Barney as being "bald headed alien beings" who were around five foot tall, with grey skin, pear shaped heads and slanting "cat like eyes" It should be noted at this point that this was the first ever mention of the "greys" in the UFO world. During the tests conducted by the aliens the Hills were taken into separate rooms. These exams involved both physical and also mental or physiological procedures.

Part of these tests involved samples of skin, hair and nails being taken from the couple. Betty stated that she had a long needle inserted into her navel and was told it was a pregnancy test. Barney related that he had given a semen specimen. Betty then said she was given a sort of book as token of her visit, but this item was later taken back. At one point the aliens seemed surprised to find that Barney's teeth could be removed (Barney had dentures). Betty then stated she asked one of the beings where they were from, and the extraterrestrials replied by showing her a star map of some sort the alien being asked Betty to locate were she lived on the star map but in response she simply shrugged and said "I don't know." The star maps that Betty referred to could not be found by scientists at the time could not find any matching constellations. But eight years after details of the Hill case emerged more powerful telescopes came into use and a number of scientists claim they have found a match for this map.

Dr. Simon concluded that there could only be two conclusion and he was positive that the Hills were being truthful about the event here are the two conclusions he stated could be the answer 1- "The experience actually happened, or, 2 - some perceptive and illusory misinterpretations occurred in relationship to some real event."

Article Copyright© Sam Willey


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*JAL pilot's UFO story surfaces after 20 years*

*JAL pilot's UFO story surfaces after 20 years*
Saturday, December 9, 2006

One December evening in 1986, reports Shukan Shincho (Dec 7), two Kyodo News journalists presented themselves by appointment at the London hotel room of JAL pilot by the name of Terauchi. He had a story for them - but should he be telling it? Should they be listening? Are UFOs serious?

Journalism is a skeptical trade, and as for pilots, even if they do spot strange lights, objects and movements in the sky for which they can conceive no other explanation, they are expected to keep their suspicions to themselves. Their livelihood depends on passengers' confidence. Talk of UFOs does not encourage it.

So Terauchi, in granting the interview, was stepping out on a limb. He later paid the price.

On Nov 17, 1986, he told the Kyodo journalists, he was chief pilot on JAL flight 1628, Narita-bound from Paris. The first stop was Keflavik, Iceland; the second, Anchorage, Alaska. At 5:10 p.m. local time the plane, a Boeing-747 jumbo, was flying 10,600 meters over Alaska. It was dusk, not quite dark.

"Suddenly," Terauchi said, "600 meters below, I saw what looked like two belts of light. I checked with the Anchorage control tower. They said nothing was showing on their radar."

But something was emitting those lights, and whatever it was seemed interested in the jumbo, for it adjusted its speed to match to match the plane's - "like they were toying with us," said Terauchi.

That went on for seven minutes or so. "Then there was a kind of reverse thrust, and the lights became dazzlingly bright. Our cockpit lit up. The thing was flying as if there was no such thing as gravity. It sped up, then stopped, then flew at our speed, in our direction, so that to us it looked like it was standing still. The next instant it changed course. There's no way a jumbo could fly like that. If we tried, it'd break apart in mid-air. In other words, the flying object had overcome gravity."

Five minutes later, the object vanished in the gathering darkness, but soon another, much larger object, "several tens of times larger than a jumbo jet," which itself is some 70 meters long, appeared, bathed in blue light. Again the control tower radar registered nothing. Terauchi noticed unusual silhouettes over Fairbanks, Alaska. The object vanished. The jumbo landed at 6:24 p.m. and the passengers disembarked, not so much as suspecting what a harrowing experience their pilot had been through.

What to make of this? It's tempting to say Terauchi's imagination got the better of him; but he's an ex-fighter pilot with more than 10,000 flying hours under his belt. He would know, if anyone would, how to keep his imagination in check. Another theory Shukan Shincho hears is that the lights the pilot saw were from Jupiter and Mars, which in fact would have been visible on the jumbo's flight path on the night in question. It's possible, but again - would a man with Terauchi's experience and training be so easily fooled?

There are other possibilities, among them a secret U.S. military operation or development, about which nothing is known precisely because it is secret. Or maybe it really was what Terauchi says it was - a UFO. In any case, Terauchi was shortly afterwards grounded by JAL for talking to the press. He was given a desk job, and only reinstated as a pilot years afterwards. Now 67 and retired, he lives quietly with his wife in a small town in north Kanto, and talks about the adventure as little as possible.

"I spoke to a doctor - he said it was an illusion," he tells Shukan Shincho. "You saw something you weren't meant to see," his wife says consolingly. That, if nothing else, seems certain.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The week flying saucers came to the Inland Valley*

*The week flying saucers came to the Inland Valley*
Joe Blackstock, Our Past
Inland Valley Daily Bulletin
Article Launched:12/09/2006 12:00:00 AM PST

Think the Inland Valley is the last place a flying saucer would visit?
Then consider the July 6, 1947, experience of the R.V. Allen family of Riverside Drive in Ontario:

"The rancher said that while he and Mrs. Allen and their daughter Dolores were seated in their motor car about 9:30 p.m., they saw a whole `school' of the strange discs overhead from south to north and insisted that they `played about in the air just as perch do in the water,"' wrote the Ontario Daily Report the next day.

Not convinced?

How about B.A. Runner who saw - and heard - some strange things that same night on West California Street?

"Runner reported that several of the discs sailed over his house about 8 p.m., circled about and returned, one of them flying so low that the sound of an attached motor could be distinctly heard," wrote the newspaper.

And this was the day BEFORE the startling announcement in Roswell, N.M., of the recovery of a "flying disc" by the Army. That disclosure (which was quickly refuted by military officials) has helped spawn decades of UFO sightings, invaders-from-Mars movies and conspiracy theorists.

Whether you believe in UFOs or not, it was obvious people locally - fueled by fear or wonder or too many stimulants - saw something up there.

On July 8, a "spinning platter" was said to have crashed into an almond grove near Lancaster. Redlands truck driver H.J. Stell reported "silvery eggs in a straight line" flew over March Field near Riverside.

Jerry McAdams saw a disc as "big as a house" in Beverly Hills: "It seemed to give off a low whistle as it disappeared."

On the morning of July 10, Pomona residents on West 10th Street told the Pomona Progress-Bulletin they saw three tumbling objects in the air, each sparkling as the sun reflected off them.

Now, not everyone was impressed by all this flying saucer talk - the Progress-Bulletin reported on July 8 that an irreverent skywriter drew two giant circles in the sky and spelled out the word, "Saucers," to mock the frenzy.

All this uproar wasn't easy for newspapers to keep straight.

According to a front page wire service story in the July 7 Daily Report, a plane shot down a flying saucer over Montana and the story quoted both the pilot and his cameraman. But on the next page of the same edition was a last-minute bulletin saying it was a hoax - the story grew from the pilot and his friends sitting around telling tales.

On July 8, a reward of $1,000 was offered for anyone who could capture one of these flying things - an offer that only made things more crazy:

San Francisco designer Frank Borel produced a new women's hat drawn, he said, from a flying saucer he claimed he saw in a nightmare.

Newspapers and radio stations were swamped by callers, though Kansas officials bragged that none of its residents saw UFOs because as a "dry" state it barred alcohol consumption.

A North Hollywood man planned to ask for the $1,000 prize after a 30-inch disc conveniently landed in his garden. It contained a radio tube and two exhaust pipes and spewed out a lot of smoke.

In the interest of serious science, though, I must report that a flying saucer was indeed captured in the Inland Valley that week.

Pomona police about 10 p.m. on July 8 caught two young men atop a building under construction at 2nd Avenue and Gibbs Street. Two others were nabbed in the street below.

They had made a 20-pound saucer fabricated from two plow blades on which they had attached some batteries and wires to add to its look. They had planned to set the saucer afire and hurl it into the intersection below, hoping to panic the good folks of Pomona.

The four - in their early 20s from Pomona, San Dimas and Covina - even stenciled "SBAAB" and "XP85" on the saucer to imply it was some kind of strange experimental craft gotten loose from the San Bernardino Army Air Base (Nevada's Area 51 was still something far in the future for that sort of thing).

They were questioned and then later released, perhaps because that kind of out-of-this-world crime was something for which no law had yet been created.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Before the Wright Brothers...There Were UFOs*

*Before the Wright Brothers...There Were UFOs*
B J Booth
December 8, 2006

Dayton, Ohio brothers Orville and Wilbur Wright were always interested in being able to soar in the skies. Being influenced by printed material of early German attempts with gliders, the two experimenters built their own glider in 1900. Early on, they tested different types of wing shapes, while honing their plane making skills. By 1903, the brothers had built a 12-horsepower engine and two propellers. Late in the year, on December 17, they finally made their first flight. Though tagged as a plane, their first success in flight was actually done in a motorized glider. The flying apparatus had no way to steer it. The two had gained experience in motors while experimenting with motorized bicycles operating their own bicycle shop. The first historic flight at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina lasted only twelve seconds, but it was a start. By 1905, the brothers could stay in the air for up to 30 minutes, and even steer their plane.

As far as we know, no one else had developed the capability of sustained air flight, at least on this planet. But early accounts of our first settlers included an occasional report of something flying in the sky. These happen chance sightings were normally made when one would check the sky for weather conditions, or see birds fly over. One of the very first American sightings of what could be a UFO occurred as early as 1865, over 35 years before the first known flight at Kitty Hawk. Fortunately, there are still newspaper accounts of this and other early sightings of days long since passed.

The Missouri Democrat dated October 19, 1865 gives an account of the sighting of an unknown flying object under the headline of "A STRANGE STORY-REMARKABLE DISCOVERY." The sighting was reported by one James Lumley, who was a trapper. The report states that "if" what Lumley reported was true, it would shake the foundations of the scientific world. Lumely states that in the middle of September, he was trapping in the mountains at a location about 75-100 miles above the Great Falls of the Upper Missouri River. Just after sunset, Lumley saw a "bright, luminous, body" in the skies. This body moved very quickly to the East. After five seconds, the unknown object burst into pieces. He soon heard a thunderous explosion followed by a "rushing sound ." This explosion shook the ground. He could smell sulphur in the air. Though impressed by what he had seen and heard, the next day would bring even more remarkable discoveries.

About two miles from his campsite, he could see a path cut through the forest. Whatever had come through the area had leveled everything in its path. He soon discovered the cause of the great destruction: a giant object which was made of a rock-like material. This object had been driven into the side of a mountain after ripping through the forest. This was much more that an asteroid or comet: the object was divided into compartments. Also, hieroglyphic-like symbols could be seen carved into the object's surface. He also discovered fragments of what appeared to be glass, and strange liquid-like stains located in several places on the object. Almost humorously, the newspaper account ascertains that the object "had" to be a meteor which was used by extraterrestrials. Their theory was that these other-worldly beings traveled on meteors, and would eventually land on Earth, and put mankind into servitude.

A second newspaper report on a strange airship was included in the Denison Daily News of Denison, Texas on January 25, 1878. A Texas farmer, John Martin, was credited with one of the first uses of the term "flying saucer." Martin had actually seen a "balloon-shaped" UFO, but used the saucer term to describe the size of the object from his perspective. Martin's sighting was on January 2. What he saw was a dark object high in the sky. The object was moving closer to him all the while. Because the object maintained a dark color, there was speculation that the object was solid and backlit.

The headlines of the 25th would read, "A STRANGE PHENOMENON." Some of the report is listed here:

"From Mr. John Martin, a farmer who lives some six miles south of this city, we learn the following strange story: Tuesday morning while out hunting, his attention was directed to a dark object high up in the southern sky. The peculiar shape and velocity with which the object seemed to approach riveted his attention and he strained his eyes to discover its character."

"When first noticed, it appeared to be about the size of an orange, which continued to grow in size. After gazing at it for some time, Mr. Martin became blind from long looking and left off viewing it for a time in order to rest his eyes. On resuming his view, the object was almost overhead and had increased considerably in size, and appeared to be going through space at wonderful speed."

Another early UFO report of 1896, only recently discovered, occurred at the now defunct Portsmouth, New Hampshire shipyard. Two security guards were guarding the bridge from the mainland to the dock where a navy ship was tied to a floating dock. At about 9 PM an object appeared flying over the ship and over the bridge. Both men shot at it and heard the "ping" of the bullets hitting the craft. The object brightened up and took off faster than when it flew over.

The most enduring account of early air ships occurred in the small Texas town of Aurora in 1897. This account would also be carried in newspapers, preserving details of an alleged UFO crash and the burial of an alien being. This ongoing legend would cause the state of Texas to declare the town a "historical site."

On April 19, 1897, a slow moving space ship crashed into a windmill, bursting into pieces. As the debris was searched through, supposedly the body of a small alien was discovered. Originally the alien pilot was dubbed the "Martian pilot." Some of the debris also revealed material sketched with a type of hieroglyphic. The town folk gave the poor little creature a proper burial in the local cemetery. This incident, whether true or not, had just enough publicity to stay afloat for over 100 years. It was even made into a movie, "The Aurora Encounter" in 1986, starring Jack Elam.

The news of the crash spread quickly, even for that time period. A newspaper article of the event still exists, written by E. E. Haydon, reporter for the Dallas Morning News. Below is the original article:

About 6 o'clock this morning the early risers of Aurora were astonished at the sudden appearance of the airship which has been sailing around the country. It was traveling due north and much nearer the earth than before. Evidently some of the machinery was out of order, for it was making a speed of only ten or twelve miles an hour, and gradually settling toward the earth. It sailed over the public square and when it reached the north part of town it collided with the tower of Judge Proctor's windmill and went into pieces with a terrific explosion, scattering debris over several acres of ground, wrecking the windmill and water tank and destroying the judge's flower garden. The pilot of the ship is supposed to have been the only one aboard and, while his remains were badly disfigured, enough of the original has been picked up to show that he was not an inhabitant of this world.

How much of the account was real, and how much pure story telling we will never know. The Aurora incident is still being studied today.

There are a number of other American reports, along with much evidence from around the world going back to early civilizations which indicate flying apparatus were being seen in the skies through the ages. There seems to be little doubt that even before mankind had mastered the art of flying, someone, somewhere had. Of course, UFO reports can often times be explained by conventional flying objects, but what known craft could we use for an explanation in the mid to late 1800's? The Wright Brothers had not yet created their new flying machine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO photographed over Poland*

*Chance "Flying Saucer" Photographed over Czêstochowa*

POLAND: Chance „Flying Saucer" photographed over Czêstochowa [08/12/06]
Czstochowa [Œl¹skie], December 8th 2006, 11:45 am.

Czêstochowa (250.000 inhabitants) is located in south - western part of Poland, in northern part of the Silesian Voiovodship. The city is known from Jasna Góra monastery preserving a miraculous image of Black Madonna. Czêstochowa is also a hot spot for many UFO sightings. On 8th December 2006, at 11:45 Mr. Zbigniew K. [34] from Czêstochowa - an amateur photographer, took a chance photo of a disc-shaped object over "Pó³noc" [North] district of the city.

Due to good weather conditions the witness decided to take some photos with his new Nikon D50 camera. On a photo taken at 11:45 he captured an object invisible for him. "The photo was taken by chance with Nikon D50 camera. Watching it, I noticed that object in the sky. When we magnified the photo it turned out that it was something resembling a flying saucer" - he said.
The witness is an amateur photographer and began analyzing the photo along with his colleague. "Along with my colleague we began to analyze the photo applying a special program.

It pointed out that it is a saucer" - said Mr. Zbigniew pointing also at some brighter aura surrounding the object. Mr. Zbigniew wanted to compare his photo with other shots of chance UFOs. As he stated, the "saucer" isn't present on other photos taken on that day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*French space agency to publish UFO archive online*

*French space agency to publish UFO archive online*
Fri Dec 29, 2006 9:16 AM ET

PARIS (Reuters) - The French space agency is to publish its archive of UFO sightings and other phenomena online, but will keep the names of those who reported them off the site to protect them from pestering by space fanatics.
Jacques Arnould, an official at the National Space Studies Center (CNES), said the French database of around 1,600 incidents would go live in late January or mid-February.

He said the CNES had been collecting statements and documents for almost 30 years to archive and study them. "Often they are made to the Gendarmerie, which provides an official witness statement ... and some come from airline pilots," he said by telephone.

Given the success of films about visitations from outer space like "E.T.", "Close Encounters of The Third Kind" and "Independence Day", the CNES archive is likely to prove a hit. It consists of around 6,000 reports, many relating to the same incident, filed by the public and airline professionals. Their names would not be published to protect their privacy, Anould said.

Advances in technology over the past three decades had prompted the decision to put the archive online, he said, adding it would likely be available via the CNES website www.cnes.fr.

© Reuters 2006.


----------



## slightlymad

have you ever meet an air frnce pilot? they see more than ufos


----------



## Anachronism

*whistles the X-Files theme*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ford's UFO Legacy*

* Ford's UFO Legacy: Unapproving of The Air Force's Explanation He Requests Congressional Investigation*

By Frank Warren
12-27-06

The year 1966 was very active for UFOs in this country; in particular sightings were heavy in the state of Michigan, and understandably people wanted answers. The Air Force back then was still "officially" investigating the phenomenon and tasked "J. Allen Hynek" to "calm the waters" and offer an explanation; the answer he gave would haunt him the rest of his life. He attributed the bulk of the sightings to "swamp gas!"

Then Congressman "Gerald 'Jerry' Ford" being a diligent politician and in response to his constituents wrote:

"In the firm belief that the American public deserves a better explanation than that thus far given by the Air Force, I strongly recommend that there be a committee investigation of the UFO phenomena. I think we owe it to the people to establish credibility regarding UFOs and to produce the greatest possible enlightenment of the subject.

I have taken special interest in these (UFO) accounts because many of the latest reported sightings have been made in my home state of Michigan...Because I think there may be substance to some of these reports and because I believe The American people are entitled to a more thorough explanation than has been given them by the Air force to date, I am proposing either the Science and Astronautics Committee or the Armed services Committee of the House, schedule hearings on the subject of UFOs and invite testimony from both the executive branch of the Government and some of the persons who claim to have seen UFOs...In the firm belief that the American public deserves a better explanation than that thus far given by the Air Force, I strongly recommend that there be a committee investigation of the UFO phenomena. I think we owe it to the people to establish credibility regarding UFOs and to produce the greatest possible enlightenment on this subject."

That specific letter was received by the "House Armed Services committee" and the "House Science and Astronautics Committee" in order to instigate hearings on the matter; Ford's efforts weren't met with great enthusiasm; however, he did in fact get the ball rolling, and a "Congressional Symposium" did later take place, ironically chaired by then Congressman "Donald Rumsfeld."

In a radio broadcast to his constituents on March 30, 1966 Ford stated:

"My friends of the fifth congressional district, this is your congressman, Jerry Ford, speaking to you from the nation's capitol.

As you know, I have requested a congressional investigation of unidentified flying objects, UFO's, as they are called.

I am most serious about this; this is the kind of subject that lens itself to some flak, a little criticism, and a shower of compliments.

One day this week, I felt an unidentified flying object whiz past my ear--my right ear naturally. Upon close inspection, I had no more trouble identifying this particular UFO than the Air Force did in telling the people of Michigan they have been seeing swamp gas.

The UFO I encountered was a brickbat tossed by an irate gentleman who believes Congress could use its time to much better advantage than in investigating what he calls "UFO hysteria."

But this is one of the few criticisms I encountered in the more than 50 letters that I received since first proposing that UFO's be investigated by either the House Armed Services Committee or the House Science and Astronautics Committee.

. . . And I do think that the American people want a better explanation of UFO's than they have been getting. If my mail is any indication, there are many, many people who find it extremely difficult to believe some of the stories put out by the government on this and other subjects.

This is your congressman, Jerry Ford, saying--so--long for now, and I'll see you nest week at this same time, same station."

The Air Force, and in particular, Lt. Col. Hector Quintanilla, the "Director of Project Blue Book" (The Air Force's official investigation of the UFO Phenomenon) wasn't happy with Ford's statements, and obvious jab at the Air Force's "lack of results" with "their" investigation of phenomenon.

He wrote:

"Congressman Gerald Ford got on the UFO bandwagon. It just so happens that Dexter was in Congressman Ford's district. It was pure politics and he made the national news by demanding that either the Science and Astronautics Committee or the Armed Services Committee schedule hearings on the subject of UFOs....Congressman Ford did get his wish, a congressional hearing was imminent. Someone should ask Congressman Ford what it cost the American taxpayer to hold that hearing and ask him if he would like to reimburse for the expense; because that hearing was totally unnecessary."

On April 21st, 1966 Ford wrote:

"As I had expected, some persons have been ridiculed by the call for a congressional investigated of unidentified flying objects (UFO's). These people are a fraction of those who have given their reaction to my proposal. The overwhelming majority of those expressing a view in letters to me believe a congressional investigation would be useful and is needed.

Those who scoff at the idea of a congressional investigation of UFO's apparently are unaware that the House Armed services Committee has scheduled a closed- door hearing on the matter Tuesday with the Air Force and that rep. Joseph E. Karth, D-Minn., headed a three man sub-committee which held two days of hush-hush hearings five years ago on behalf of the Science and Astronautics Committee. Karth has confirmed in conversation with a member of my staff that he conducted these secret hearings.

The present Science and Astronautics Committee chairman, Rep. George P. Millar, D. Calif., has shied away from the UFO problem at this time, saying his committee does not have the jurisdiction over the Air Force. But the late Rep. Overton Brooks, D.La., obviously had different ideas because he tapped Karth to summon Air Force witnesses and question them after a flurry of sightings in 1961.

Karth has informed me that his subcommittee made an oral report to the full committee but never released anything to the public. According to Charles F. Ducander, the committee staff director, no record was made of the conversation between Karth subcommittee and the Air Force witnesses. The hearings, he said, took place in Karth's congressional office.

I have never said that I believe any of the reported UFO sightings indicate visits to earth from another planet. Apart from the pranks and natural phenomena, some of these objects may well be products of experimentation by our own military. If this is so, why doesn't the Air Force concede it and in this way reassure the American people/ there would be no need to go into detail on the nature of the experiments."

He further stated:

The Air Force has informed me it is arranging for a study by high-caliber scientists of some of the UFO sightings which have never been explained.

This study will be placed under contract soon after July 1, start of the new fiscal year. It will be carried out by a university which has no close ties with the Air Force so that the findings will be completely objective, Air Force officials tell me.

Those people engaged in the study will be high-caliber scientists who have never taken a position on UFO's, the Air Force said. It will be made clear to them that they are not being hired to come up with findings in support of previous Air Force statements regarding UFO's, I am informed.

The Air Force said there is too much effort involved to ask these scientists to make this study without pay.

The report will definitely be made public, The Air Force assured me. The whole purpose of the study is to make clear the air as far as the public is concerned.

This, of course, was my purpose in recently requesting that public hearings on the subject of UFO's be conducted by either the Armed Services Committee or the House Science and Astronautics Committee.

It was as a result of my call for a congressional investigation that the Air Force now is arranging for a study of UFO's by topflight scientists not connected in any way with the Air Force.

I would have preferred a congressional investigation with witnesses to include reliable persons from among those who say they have seen UFO's. I still think this would be beneficial. But the UFO study by a panel of scientists, with the report to be made public, is a step in the right direction.

This of course did come to fruition and was the culmination of the Air Force's 20+ years of investigating the "UFO phenomenon," i.e., the "Condon Report."

Perhaps to no one's surprise, "after" Ford became president "it seemed" his "interest in UFOs" waned; years later he would comment:

"During my public career in Congress, as Vice President and President, I made various requests for information on UFOs. The official authorities always denied the UFO allegations."

As the nation mourns former President Gerald Ford, and remembers his many contributions, undoubtedly much will be attributed to him in regards to the healing of our country post Nixon & Watergate etc.; however, for those of us who pay attention to such matters, we will also herald his "lesser known" contributions made in the effort to unravel the "UFO enigma."

* Special Thanks To Grant Cameron & www.presidentialufo.com


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*More on British UFOs*

*Flights of fancy, or UFOs?*
David Ottewell

UFO: Real?UNEXPLAINED bright lights, `ghost' jets and mysterious shattering windscreens . . . have our nation's airline pilots made contact with alien intelligence?

Reports obtained by the M.E.N. under the Freedom of Information Act show there have been 13 reports of unidentified flying objects to the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) by air crew since 2000.

The last-but-one incident was in Manchester airspace. In November 2004, the pilot of an inbound Boeing 757 reported seeing three military planes nearby. An investigation failed to establish that any air force jets were in the area at the time.

Other unexplained `encounters' include the crew of a Boeing 737 noticing a `very bright white object' passing down the plane's left-hand side in April 2003. Radar at two ground control stations noted an object travelling at around 60 knots, and tracked it for three minutes. There were other similar readings on the radar, which the report said `could have been caused by atmospheric conditions'.

Flare

Two separate pilots got a shock in May 2004 when both were travelling around 40 nautical miles apart and spotted a green flare coming from the ground. No explanation is given in the CAA write-up, which notes `multiple reports of space debris falling' at the same time. In Feburary 2000, the pilot of an MD80 jetliner noticed a `small red object going fast down his right-hand side'.

One of the most puzzling incidents, in February 2002, involved an unknown object striking the windscreen of an EMB 145, a small passenger aircraft. Crew reported a loud bang and a flash as the windscreen shattered. The aircraft slowed down and put out an emergency call before managing to land.

The radar was on throughout the flight - but detected nothing.

In a disturbing `meeting' in January 2000, the crew of an A320 airbus reported `two bright white wing lights and a dark shadow' through the captain's window, `flying straight towards us except for the last one or two seconds as the lights appeared to descend and the A320 pilot banked to the right to avoid it'.

Air traffic control reported no second craft on radar. In May 2001, the captain of a Jetstream 41 plane `heard another aircraft pass with a whoosh'. It remained unidentified.

A CAA spokesman said: "Sometimes `UFOs' are weather balloons. Sometimes they are military jets. And sometimes we just don't know."

© Copyright 2007 Manchester Evening News. If you wish to use this article for commercial purposes please contact our syndication department.


----------



## RAXL

*UFO over Chicago's O'Hare*

Published January 1, 2007

It sounds like a tired joke--but a group of airline employees insist they are in earnest, and they are upset that neither their bosses nor the government will take them seriously.

A flying saucerlike object hovered low over O'Hare International Airport for several minutes before bolting through thick clouds with such intense energy that it left an eerie hole in overcast skies, said some United Airlines employees who observed the phenomenon.

Was it an alien spaceship? A weather balloon lost in the airspace over the world's second-busiest airport? A top-secret military craft? Or simply a reflection from lights that played a trick on the eyes?

Officials at United professed no knowledge of the Nov. 7 event--which was reported to the airline by as many as a dozen of its own workers--when the Tribune started asking questions recently. But the Federal Aviation Administration said its air traffic control tower at O'Hare did receive a call from a United supervisor asking if controllers had spotted a mysterious elliptical-shaped craft sitting motionless over Concourse C of the United terminal.

No controllers saw the object, and a preliminary check of radar found nothing out of the ordinary, FAA spokeswoman Elizabeth Isham Cory said.

The FAA is not conducting a further investigation, Cory said. The theory is the sighting was caused by a "weather phenomenon," she said.

The UFO report has sparked some chuckles among controllers in O'Hare tower.

"To fly 7 million light years to O'Hare and then have to turn around and go home because your gate was occupied is simply unacceptable," said O'Hare controller and union official Craig Burzych.

Some of the witnesses, interviewed by the Tribune, said they are upset that neither the government nor the airline is probing the incident.

Whatever the object was, it could have interfered with O'Hare's radar and other equipment, and even created a collision risk, they said.

The Unidentified Aerial Phenomena (the term that extraterrestrial-watchers nowadays prefer over Unidentified Flying Object) was first seen by a United ramp worker who was directing back a United plane at Gate C17, according to an account the worker provided to the National UFO Reporting Center.

The sighting occurred during daylight, about 4:30 p.m., just before sunset.

All the witnesses said the object was dark gray and well defined in the overcast skies. They said the craft, estimated by different accounts to be 6 feet to 24 feet in diameter, did not display any lights.

Some said it looked like a rotating Frisbee, while others said it did not appear to be spinning. All agreed the object made no noise and it was at a fixed position in the sky, just below the 1,900-foot cloud deck, until shooting off into the clouds.

Witnesses shaken by sighting

"I tend to be scientific by nature, and I don't understand why aliens would hover over a busy airport," said a United mechanic who was in the cockpit of a Boeing 777 that he was taxiing to a maintenance hangar when he observed the metallic-looking object above Gate C17.

"But I know that what I saw and what a lot of other people saw stood out very clearly, and it definitely was not an [Earth] aircraft," the mechanic said.

One United employee appeared emotionally shaken by the sighting and "experienced some religious issues" over it, one co-worker said.

A United manager said he ran outside his office in Concourse B after hearing the report about the sighting on an internal airline radio frequency.

"I stood outside in the gate area not knowing what to think, just trying to figure out what it was," he said. "I knew no one would make a false call like that. But if somebody was bouncing a weather balloon or something else over O'Hare, we had to stop it because it was in very close proximity to our flight operations."

The databases of various UFO-watching groups are full of accounts filed by pilots about sightings of unknown aircraft and anomalies that affected navigational equipment onboard planes.

Whether any of the UFO incidents are real or merely the result of individual perceptions, some experts say the events pose a potential safety risk to pilots and their passengers.

"There have been documented cases where safety appears to have been implicated, and more and more we are coming to the point of view that we are dealing with an intelligent phenomenon," said Richard Haines, science director at the National Aviation Reporting Center on Anomalous Phenomena, a private agency.

"We must be proactive before an aircraft goes down," said Haines, a former chief of the Space Human Factors Office at NASA's Ames Research Center.

Haines is investigating the O'Hare incident. He said he has determined that no weather balloons were launched in the vicinity of O'Hare on Nov. 7.

"It's absurd that the military would be conducting aerial test flights" near the airport, Haines said.

All the witnesses to the O'Hare event, who included at least several pilots, said they are certain based on the disc's appearance and flight characteristics that it was not an airplane, helicopter, weather balloon or any other craft known to man.

United denies UFO report

They're not sure what was hanging out for several minutes in the restricted airspace, but they are upset that no one in power has taken the matter seriously.

A United spokeswoman said there is no record of the UFO report. She said United officials do not recall discussion of any such incident.

"There's nothing in the duty manager log, which is used to report unusual incidents," said United spokeswoman Megan McCarthy. "I checked around. There's no record of anything."

The pilots of the United plane being directed back from Gate C17 also were notified by United personnel of the sighting, and one of the pilots reportedly opened a windscreen in the cockpit to get a better view of the object estimated to be hovering 1,500 feet above the ground.

The object was seen to suddenly accelerate straight up through the solid overcast skies, which the FAA reported had 1,900-foot cloud ceilings at the time.

"It was like somebody punched a hole in the sky," said one United employee.

Witnesses said they had a hard time visually tracking the object as it streaked through the dense clouds.

It left behind an open hole of clear air in the cloud layer, the witnesses said, adding that the hole disappeared within a few minutes.

The United employees interviewed by the Tribune spoke on condition of anonymity.

Some said they were interviewed by United officials and instructed to write reports and draw pictures of what they observed, and that they were advised by United officials to refrain from speaking about what they saw.

Federal agency backtracks

Like United, the FAA originally told the Tribune that it had no information on the alleged UFO sighting. But the federal agency quickly reversed its position after the newspaper filed a Freedom of Information Act request.

An internal FAA review of air-traffic communications tapes, a step toward complying with the Tribune request, turned up the call by the United supervisor to an FAA manager in the airport tower, Cory said.

Cory said the weather might have factored into what the witnesses thought they saw.

"Our theory on this is that it was a weather phenomenon," she said. "That night was a perfect atmospheric condition in terms of low [cloud] ceiling and a lot of airport lights. When the lights shine up into the clouds, sometimes you can see funny things. That's our take on it."


----------



## HibLaGrande

I seen the same thing several years ago on the other side of the lake. weird.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO crashes in South Africa*

*UFO crashes in SA*
Sci-Tech
2007-1-2 23:13

Pretoria - A UFO was sighted at Lephalale, where it was described as a strange object "on an orange cloud, singing like a million turbines" - hitting the earth with a bang at 04:33 on Saturday.

That's according to Leonie Ras, the administrative manager of Lephalale (Ellisras) who witnessed the spectacle at her daughter's farm just east of the town on Saturday morning.

"I was lying on my bed reading SMS-messages when I heard a noise like an Airbus aircraft firing up its motors." "It was raining but there was no thunder or lightning. The noise grew louder and eventually it sounded like a million turbines screaming in unison," Ras said. She walked to the bedroom window and saw the clouds taking on a bright orange-red colour.

"Suddenly, a bright object plunged from the clouds to the earth, at a terrible speed, and hit the ground with an almighty bang." "It looked like Haley's comet, round in the front and with an orange-red tail following behind."

When the UFO hit the ground the low-lying clouds went orange.

"It was so exceptional that I started crying. I wished my children and grandchildren could have seen it. I had not been drinking and I was in full control of my faculties," she said. She calculated that the object must have hit the ground near Beauty, between the Tambotie and Palele rivers.
Cobus Nel, her son-in-law, who was also in the house, woke up from the commotion.

"I woke up to a terrible rumbling, followed by a sound like an explosion. I woke my wife up, so that she could also listen, because the rumbling lasted more than a minute, becoming louder, then we heard the bang," Nel said.
Lephlale's fire service, police and disaster control centres seemed to have slept through the commotion.

"I want someone to go and have a look. The farms here are big, and it could have fallen somewhere, where the farmer doesn't even know about it," Ras said.

http://www.24.com/news/?p=tsa&i=376703


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO sighting over Iran*

UFO? Or covert Western military operations? You decide. 

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3354296,00.html


----------



## Anachronism

johnnythunder said:


> UFO? Or covert Western military operations? You decide.


Probably a bit of both


----------



## Dr Morbius

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvkj_2EKlyc&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## Dr Morbius




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Abductee takes pictures inside UFO?*

:tonguien:

http://naturalplane.blogspot.com/2009/05/photos-were-alien-abductees-able-to.html


----------



## Don Givens

If thye didn't wake up with ass pain, I think we can safely assume they weren't abducted by aliens or the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## kprimm

HA HA HA, Backstreet boys. Don that was priceless funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I worked for a guy years ago that had a fungal infection on his skin that only showed under black light, and it looked a lot like those pictures.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*UFO or pterodactyl over Argentinian Lake?*



http://www.allnewsweb.com/page8978975.php


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks more like a flying long legged turtle to me. And considering how flat it is, it might even be an animal that was found run over on a road, then tossed like a Frisbee


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks like a kind of albatross, or some other large bird to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*What is the Starchild Skull?*

:smilien:

http://www.newsmonster.co.uk/parano...d-skull-really-from-a-human-alien-hybrid.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

A fun read. I'd like to think we aren't alone in the universe (and there's no reason to believe we would be - it's a big place and has had a lot of time for things to develop).

Interesting that one person felt that accepting the idea of humans receiving their technological knowledge from aliens should be considered demeaning to the human race. Guess he doesn't like the idea of someone else coming up with a good idea first


----------



## Draik41895

id love to read this but as im too lazy,please tell me if theres any updates from the last year,cuz ive read everything before that


----------



## jaege

Lloyd is a nut. He is making claims that in no way can be verified. How can he possibly "know" that the father was not human? And then he says anyone who is intimately familiar with human and "grey" (ie Alien) anatomy could see that this was a hybrid skull. How is it he is so familiar with alien anatomy? How many aliens has he actually examined or studied? I guess he must have watched Close Encounters a bunch of times. That would certainly make him an expert

I am not saying that I do not beleive in alien life...somewhere. Logic dictates that within the huge expanse of the universe there must be life on some other planet. This could be an alien skull, but he cannot make such sweeping unverifiable claims and still claim to be maintaining his scientific detachment.


----------



## debbie5

Draik, you're too funny.

It's just a deformed child's skull. Duh. Most medical colleges have a collection of pickled punks. You'd be amazed at what horrific defects can be wrought. If you know of anyone going to medical school, slip them a 50 and ask them to take you to the lab. It's sooooooooooooo cool to see stuff like this. Well, it was for me anyway. It was life changing, as a matter of fact.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Draik, you're too funny.
> 
> It's just a deformed child's skull. Duh. Most medical colleges have a collection of pickled punks. You'd be amazed at what horrific defects can be wrought. If you know of anyone going to medical school, slip them a 50 and ask them to take you to the lab. It's sooooooooooooo cool to see stuff like this. Well, it was for me anyway. It was life changing, as a matter of fact.


And Johnny is probably not that far from one of the best places to go to see some really unusual human remains and artefacts - the Mutter Museum in Philadelphia:

http://www.collphyphil.org/mutter.asp


----------



## debbie5

One of my dreams is to get there to see the death cast of the "Siamese Twins"... I was near Philly this summer and choose the beach over the city. Maybe next time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Mutter is a really interesting place and cool museum to tour. Definitely recommended if anyone is ever in Philadelphia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> The Mutter is a really interesting place and cool museum to tour. Definitely recommended if anyone is ever in Philadelphia.


Spooky1 and I definitely want to get up there sometime. I've seen TV specials on it and I think it would be absolutely engrossing.


----------



## Draik41895

last i checked only half the DNA was from a human,which is freaky,and that the other half was not known

“This skull is unique,” says Dr Robinson. “It’s not the skull of a deformed child. This is my area of expertise and I can state categorically that this skull’s shape is not the result of a human abnormality. I have also sought out the expertise of leading neurologists, paediatricians and surgeons. Every one has agreed with me. It’s not a deformed human skull. It is something else entirely.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> last i checked only half the DNA was from a human,which is freaky,and that the other half was not known
> 
> "This skull is unique," says Dr Robinson. "It's not the skull of a deformed child. This is my area of expertise and I can state categorically that this skull's shape is not the result of a human abnormality. I have also sought out the expertise of leading neurologists, paediatricians and surgeons. Every one has agreed with me. It's not a deformed human skull. It is something else entirely.


That means it's a turtle skull


----------



## debbie5

CHUPACABRrrrAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Revenant

I've read about this kookjob before. Lloyd Pye suffers from a rare and severe form of intergluteal craniopathy. See BudMan's avatar for a shocking photographic example of this terrible, yet tragically all too common, affliction.

He describes himself as "an author, researcher, and lecturer in the field of alternative knowledge." _Alternative knowledge_? Oh yeah, I remember that stuff... I believe in my part of the country it's known as *Bull*****.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rev, you are such a card:googly:


----------



## Revenant

Draik41895 said:


> last i checked only half the DNA was from a human,which is freaky,and that the other half was not known
> 
> "This skull is unique," says Dr Robinson. "It's not the skull of a deformed child. This is my area of expertise and I can state categorically that this skull's shape is not the result of a human abnormality. I have also sought out the expertise of leading neurologists, paediatricians and surgeons. Every one has agreed with me. It's not a deformed human skull. It is something else entirely.


Both of these claims are patently false. The DNA was found to be 100% human in all chromosomes, including the X and Y which shows two normal human parents.

Pye and the owner will not allow anyone to see the skulls; these "leading neurologists, paediatricians, and surgeons" were all hand-picked by Pye. Friendly voices. Every other neurologist, pediatrician, and surgeon who has examined the pictures and X-rays have all concurred that it was a 4-5 year old boy with severe brachycephaly.

100 years ago, children with physical abnormalities were considered the product of demonic possession. Now it's always aliens. That damned Roswell Gray didn't even exist until the Outer Limits conceptualized one for an episode of their show... and then Wacko Queen-Bee Betty Hill changed her UFO abduction story to fit that description and we've been neck-deep in them ever since. *_sigh_* Oh well... nutjobs keep the world colorful. Gotta love 'em for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And nut jobs make the rest of us feel just a wee bit more sane, too.


I'm going to have to remember the phrase "alternative knowledge". It brings an air of dignity to the whole concept of BS


----------



## Tralan

I've never respected Pye as a scientist. He's more suited to be a science fiction author. While I have no doubt the belives in extra terrestrials, he's too much guided by his own imagination that from a scientific standpoint. He either wants fame, or he wants the thing to be an alien just to prove his own beliefs, but one thing stands: he does not take a neutral stand the subject and lets his feelings guide him.

Mind you, I'm saying he's a bad person. He's just not a scientist.


----------



## debbie5

I think they should rename the skull...not "Starchild Skull", but "Pinchy Head".

Oh, I'll give you SUCH a PINCH!


----------



## Tralan

"I named her Collapsy... because her face collapsed in upon itself hehehehe!"


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Yeah, this sort of stuff drives me nuts. I hate how these nutjobs claim real scholarship and are given credibility by a lot of otherwise sane media outlets. I mean, I've pretty much given up on the History Channel because of stuff like this (well, except for Lock & Load with R. Lee Ermey). Write a few books, somehow get them published and suddenly you are an expert.

And it also bugs me how these same people don't give the human race enough credit. Wow, the Egyptians couldn't have possibly built the pyramids by themselves! And those drawings in the desert in South America, or Stonehenge, no way that could possibly be humans...Never mind we see over and over again how clever and ingenious people really can be. Hear about that teenager in Africa getting power for local villages? Amazing. Yet somehow Easter Island is impossible to do without modern machinery...or so these schmucks claim.

Argh. Gotta go back to the Halloween stuff...


----------



## fritz42_male

Tralan said:


> I've never respected Pye as a scientist. He's more suited to be a science fiction author.


Hmmm Why does this bring L Ron Hubbard to mind?


----------



## Tralan

fritz42_male said:


> Hmmm Why does this bring L Ron Hubbard to mind?


L. Ron couldn't distinguish between an idea for a sci fi novel and divine inspiration?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Put all UFO and alien-related stories here!

UFOs and werewolves??? Sounds like my kind of town.

http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/m...d-werewolves-on-cannock-chase-66331-25589705/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm wondering how sightings of "wolves" became sightings of "werewolves"?

Some newspaper writers have just a teensy bit too much imagination


----------



## nixie

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm wondering how sightings of "wolves" became sightings of "werewolves"?
> 
> Some newspaper writers have just a teensy bit too much imagination


Maybe they're hyped up on Twilight...


----------



## RoxyBlue

nixie said:


> Maybe they're hyped up on Twilight...


Wouldn't the wolves have to sparkle, then?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scientist warns aliens "might not be friendly"....uhm really? I've seen enough movies to know that, genius!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...s-might-not-be-friendly-warns-astronomer.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is the best quote:

Some scientists are puzzled as to why no messages have been sent back even though humans have been transmitting radio and television signals for the last century. 

Prof Conway Morris reasoned that if he were in their shoes "I'm not sure I'd answer the telephone."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Report: UFO appears out of ocean.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2010/01/26/nl-ufo-012610.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

The whales must be shooting off bottle rockets again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Orange ball UFO over Scotland

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/west-central/159384-dunbartonshire-man-films-ufo-over-the-campsies/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mayor sends in troops to stop an "alien invasion".....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...s-in-troops-after-alien-April-Fool-panic.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Trying to get out of paying a parking ticket, this guy told the authorities he was forced to stop in the bus lane "to evade capture by a UFO."

http://www.caradvice.com.au/64931/uk-motorist-blames-ufo-in-attempt-to-evade-parking-infringement/


----------



## DeathTouch

I should use that excuse next time I need to use the Ipass free.


----------



## Goblin

In October 1973 they had a big UFO wave in and around Mississippi. We were working on
our Halloween Haunt and were making a sort of "Night Gallery" and it inspired me to create an UFO collection for it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hawking: We should avoid alien contact

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-stephen-hawking/story-e6frev20-1225858062554


----------



## DeathTouch

What this artical doesn't say is that among his list of things to avoid, aliens being one of them, he also suggest staying away from Brittey Spears, the Octomom, and people who have two first names.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm ok then&#8230;..

This Australian guy who crashed his car in to another car says that the "head alien" told him to do it.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/aliens-ordered-me-to-crash-car/story-e6freuy9-1225859141929


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, for once, no one said "The devil made me do it".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More theorizing on an alien invasion and how they would do it.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20100429/sc_space/couldextraterrestrialsreallyinvadeearthandhow

I for one welcome our alien overlords.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If they come here, it will probably be to open up something like the alien version of 7-Eleven or Starbucks.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> If they come here, it will probably be to open up something like the alien version of 7-Eleven or Starbucks.


I thought that's where they come from to start with.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Woman took a picture of a "strange winged object" - first thing I thought of was Mothman.

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/840...iday_picture_reveal_ghost_like_image_of_UFO_/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going with this theory:

“I also thought it looked a bit like a naked Buzz Lightyear toy, but could be a bee or an insect or something.”


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Alien stick creatures caught on tape?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the ghost of Gumby!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cemetery of giant creatures found*

Look, I just report 'em...........

A team of anthropologists found a mysterious burial in the jungle near the city of Kigali Rwanda (Central Africa).

_The remains belong to gigantic creatures that bear little resemblance to humans. Head of research group believes that they could be visitors from another planet who died as a result of a catastrophe....

The 40 communal graves had approximately 200 bodies in them, all perfectly preserved. The creatures were tall - approximately 7 feet. Their heads were disproportionately large and they had no mouth, nose or eyes.

The anthropologists believe that the creatures were members of an alien landing, possibly destroyed by some terrestrial virus to which they had no immunity. However, no traces of the landing of the spacecraft or its fragments were discovered._

http://www.archaeologydaily.com/new...-giant-creatures-found-in-Central-Africa.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

No eyes, noses, or mouths, and someone thinks they died of a virus? How about lack of air or starvation?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

UFO mothership over London

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43568621/ns/technology_and_science-science/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty cool video, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ancient machinery found?

http://beforeitsnews.com/beyond-sci...354754278329&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_sour


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Bat Boy find that?:jol:


----------

